# Sticky  The Newest BBF.com Nets Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!



## Petey

Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.

1. Location
2. Favorite Current Net
3. Favorite Former Net
4. Do you go to games, and how many?

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
7. Anything else you care to share?

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

I'll start ... 

1. Location - *Sacramento, CA*
2. Favorite Current Net - *Richard Jefferson*
3. Favorite Former Net - *Dr. J.*
4. Do you go to games, and how many? *Nope, too far.*

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - *Not much, but I'll say the Kings.*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Baseball (Yankees), Hockey (Devils)*
7. Anything else you care to share? *Binaries?* :biggrin: 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *Netsdaily.com*


----------



## GM3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Newark, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net: Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net: Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many: Im going to go to 30+ games this year. 

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Pacers, Dallas Mavs.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? NFL, Atlanta Falcons
7. Anything else you care to share? Not really

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Othe Poster.


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> 
> -Petey


1. Location : *Middletown, New Jersey*
2. Favorite Current Net: *Jason Kidd*
3. Favorite Former Net: *Drazen Petrovic*
4. Do you go to games: *Yes, about 12 a year. I also go to every playoff game*.
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for: *Warriors*
6. Other sports you enjoy, Other teams you root for: *Baseball (Mets), Football (Titans)*
7. Anything else:* I'm a sophmore in High School*
8. How did you find the nets forum: *NETSDAILY.COM*


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - *Jersey City, NJ*
2. Favorite Current Net(s) - *The Fantastic Four*
3. Favorite Former Net - *Kenyon Martin* 
4. Do you go to games, and how many? - *Yes, All home games (and some near by 76er Vs. Nets and Knicks Vs. Nets)*

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - *Denver*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? - *NFL - Giants/Jets MLB - Yankees NHL - Devils MLL - Storm*
7. Anything else you care to share? - *I'm a die hard Nets Fan*

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - *through www.NetsDaily.com*


----------



## Dooch

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> 
> -Petey


1. Current Location: Bergenfield, New Jersey (Bergen County)
2. Dont have a favorite New Jersey Net player, they are all my favorite players in my mind..
3. Drazen Petrovic- amazing basketball player he is truly missed, I wish he could still be here and play for our New Jersey Nets...
4. Usually I go to most of the home games, I go half the season or 41 games..
5. Dallas Mavericks (because of Dirk Nowitzki), Golden State Warriors (because of Mike Dunleavy and NJ native Troy Murphy), Minnesota Timberwolves (because of "The Big Ticket" Kevin Garnett, and the Sacramento Kings because of Peja Stojakovic...
6. I enjoy playing Baseball, Basketball, Football, and Lacrosse... I enjoy watching football, basketball, baseball, hockey, etc... In the NFL, I root for the New York Giants, Pittsburgh Steelers, and the New England Patriots.. In the NHL, only root for the New Jersey Devils.. In the MLB, I root for the Los Angeles Dodgers first because of Jeff Kent and Eric Gagne, the New York Yankees because of Alex Rodriguez, Gary Sheffield, the Cincinnati Reds because of Adam Dunn, Ken Griffey Jr, and Sean Casey, the New York Mets because of David Wright, and the Houston Astros because of Morgan Ensberg.. 
7. Go New Jersey Nets!! All the way this year to the NBA Championship... Nets all the Way!!
8. I found this great New Jersey Nets board from Netsdaily.com and from my friend Xenosphere.. 

GO NEW JERSEY NETS.. #1, Go All the Way This Season..


----------



## ly_yng

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Evanston, Illinois (on the border of Chicago)
2. Favorite Current Net: our Rodney Dangerfield-- Jason Collins
3. Favorite Former Net: Kenyon Martin (everyone else worth listing was before my time)
4. Do you go to games, and how many? I would if I was in the area, but it's sort of a long commute. I went to a Bulls-Nets game last year though...
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Never. That's like cheating on your girlfriend/wife/teddy bear.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Outside the Nets, I'm a Cleveland fan: Indians and Browns. Oh, and Go Northwestern Sports! We're constantly setting new records for mediocrity. (Although, our women's lax destroys.)
7. Anything else you care to share? I like physics! It's fun!
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? netsdaily.com


----------



## Krakista

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - *Quezon City, Philippines*
2. Favorite Current Net - Nenad Krstic, I like watching players grow. 
3. Favorite Former Net - Kenyon Martin.
4. Do you go to games, and how many? Nope, can't afford the plane tickets. I have been to NJ for just 3 days.
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Any underdog.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other teams do you root for? 
7. Anything else you care to share? Visit us at The New Jersey Nets Thread in PinoyExchange.com. 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? NetsDaily.com


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - Canada
2. Favorite Current net - Vince Carter & Richard Jefferson
3. Favorite former Net - Kenyone Martin
4. do you go to games, and how many - I never been to an NBA game, how sad  
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for - I root for the Raptors & Phoenix
6. Other sports you enjoy - I enjoy soccer and golf, my fav soccer team is Brasil and Tiger Woods is my fav golfer.
7. Anything else you care to share - Well i have to say im a nice person, friendly, and loves basketball.
8. How did you find about this forum - Google :biggrin:


----------



## Charlie Brown

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: *Harrisburg, Pa*
2. Favorite Current Net: *Jason Kidd*
3. Favorite Former Net: *Kenyon Martin*
4. Do you go to games, and how many? *Two or three per year, it's a pretty far drive for me*

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? *None, I am a one team guy.*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *I enjoy all sports. The other teams I actively follow are the Chicago Bears, Pittsburgh Pirates, and Penn State athletics.*
7. Anything else you care to share? *That is my dog Snoopy in my avatar (unless I change my avatar ).*

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *Google search, if I remember correctly.*


----------



## The One

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: *Virginia*
2. Favorite Current Net: *Jason Kidd and Vince Carter*
3. Favorite Former Net: *Dr. J*
4. Do you go to games, and how many? like once every two years
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? *Lakers, Spurs, Pistons*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Football - The Panthers.*
7. Anything else you care to share? *If you see a post by a User named KnowledgeIsPower, It's Me! I created him. I can't post by him anymore because it was agianst the rules *
8. How did you find the Nets forum here?* I find this site by accident. I was searching for a Laker website and it lead me to this. After about a week of reading I decided to become a User. I was then helping out the Laker's forum(advertisments, sloguns, ect.) for awhile. Then I decided to help out and post at my other favorite team's forum, the NETS*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Silk City, NJ....

2. Favorite Current Net: J. Kidd....

3. Favorite Former Net: Kendall Gill 

4. Do you go to games; Too many to count....

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Indy

6. Other sports you enjoy? Football baby, and a lil' Baseball 
What other sporting teams do you root for? Buffalo Bills, Yankees 

7. Anything else you care to share? The Nets are not my #1 team but I got mad love for Jersey and Kidd, Vince, R.J. and Big K. are all just so fun to see either live or on T.V. and Kidd is the #1 PG in the league Nash got nothing on him and it'll be proved this fall.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Through checking the Pacer's 1.



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Dooch

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> 1. Location: Silk City, NJ....
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net: J. Kidd....
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net: Kendall Gill
> 
> 4. Do you go to games; Too many to count....
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Indy
> 
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? Football baby, and a lil' Baseball
> What other sporting teams do you root for? Buffalo Bills, Yankees
> 
> 7. Anything else you care to share? The Nets are not my #1 team but I got mad love for Jersey and Kidd, Vince, R.J. and Big K. are all just so fun to see either live or on T.V. and *Kidd is the #1 PG in the league Nash got nothing on him and it'll be proved this fall.*
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Through checking the Pacer's 1.
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


 :clap: Thank you... cannot base who is better on one season...


----------



## KrispyKreme23

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: NJ originally but recently been doing **** overseas and going to college soon (maybe at Rutgers)
2. Favorite Current Net: Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net: Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many? I usually go to about 5 per season.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? NOBODY
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Yankees
7. Anything else you care to share? No.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Been here a couple years although I don't post much. I don't remember how I found it.


----------



## joshed_up

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Singapore
2. Favorite Current Net: Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net: Dr. J
4. Do you go to games, and how many? nope. too far away
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Spurs, Shaq's team(s), Denver
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Soccer - Manchester United, AC Milan
7. Anything else you care to share? not really...
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? a Net fan told me all about it.


----------



## Nets0701

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- Bergen County, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net- Jefferson/Kristic
3. Favorite Former Net- Kmart
4. Do you go to games, and how many?
Yes, 10?
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Denver, SA, Washington, PHX
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Baseball, Football, Yankees, Jets
7. Anything else you care to share?
Nope not really 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
I think at realgm


----------



## Drop_Dimes

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1.Montclair NJ
2.Carter
3.Kenyon
4.20 games maybe
5.Not really
6.Jets,Devils
7.I might take a bullet for Vince if push came to shove
8.Joenetsfan.com


----------



## ravor44

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> 
> -Petey


1. Philippines
2. JASON KIDD!
3. DIKEMBE MUTOMBO!
4. I can't go..I'm from Phil
5. HOUSTON ROCKETS and DENVER NUGGETS
6. hmmm...none..
7. I'm a DOTA player...
8. THE BEST FORUM IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Dumpy

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location *Bethesda, MD (Washington D.C.)*

2. Favorite Current Net * I will go with Jason Collins, because I think that if I was an NBA player, I'd be a lot like him: Unathletic; a hard worker; unassuming; low-key; noncontroversial; does not seek attention or to be the star; values team success over individual success; intelligent and well-spoken; underappreciated. *

3. Favorite Former Net * Out of sight, out of mind. *

4. Do you go to games, and how many? * Rarely. *

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? * Rooting for the Nets is time consuming enough *

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? * I follow baseball very closely, but wouldn't say I'm a "fan." Sports I PERSONALLY enjoy include running and chess (to the extent it is a sport) *

7. Anything else you care to share? * I listen to jazz. *

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?

From this thread


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location *Toronto, Canada*

2. Favorite Current Net * Carter and Kidd*

3. Favorite Former Net * Kenyon Martin*

4. Do you go to games, and how many? * if they play in Toronto, this year there are 4 i think*

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? * not really, but i do like phoenix.*

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? * MLB- Yankees, Mets, Cardinals. NHL- Leafs *

7. Anything else you care to share? * I am always hungry.*

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *Google*


----------



## jfroyam888

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location: New Jersey
Favorite Current Net: JKidd
Favorite Former Net: Kenyon martin
Do you go to games? No
Other teams in the NBA you root for? Lakers and Cavaliers
Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting team do you root for? A little baseball YAnkess
Anything you care to share? No.
How did you find the nets forums? Don't know.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location: New York
Favorite Current Net: VC (kidd a close second)
Favorite Former Net: K Mart
Do you go to games, and how many?: Yes i go to about 2 or three 
Other teams in the NBA you root for?: Denver
Other sports you enjoy?What other teams do you root for: baseball-Yankees golf-Tiger
Anything else you care to share? Sophmore in High School, only New Yorker to hate Knicks
How did you find the Nets forum here? Netsdaily and when the discussions about the offseason went into high gear, i had to join in and talk about my Nets.


----------



## Charlie Brown

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



jfroyam888 said:


> Location: New Jersey
> Favorite Current Net: JKidd
> Favorite Former Net: Kenyon martin
> Do you go to games? No
> Other teams in the NBA you root for? Lakers and Cavaliers
> Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting team do you root for? A little baseball YAnkess
> Anything you care to share? No.
> How did you find the nets forums? Don't know.


Welcome to the board. :cheers:


----------



## VCFREAK15

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

LOCATION- Jersey City, NJ
FAVE CURRENT NET- Vince Carter
FAVE FORMER NET- Kenyon Martin
DO YOU GO 2 MANY GAMES & HOW MANY?-  I don't go 2 many bc of transportation issues/mom..but im planning to go 2 some in the 05-06 seasonOTHER TEAMS IN NBA YOU ROOT FOR?-  Detroit Pistons and Houston Rockets....but when they verse the Nets...im rootin 4 the nets all the way.OTHER SPORTS YOU ENJOY?-  i enjoy playing a variety of sports but i dont like watchin em on TV...BASKETBALL IS DA BEST! WHAT OTHER SPORTING TEAMS DO YOU ROOT 4?-  Philly Eagles, NY Jets, all u.s teams in olympics, DC Jammers and other guyanese teams ANYTHING ELSE YOU CARE TO SHARE?-  I luvvv VINCE CARTER...and I'm Guyanese. 
HOW'D YOU FIND THE NETS FORUM HERE?-  Netsdaily.com and Netsinteractive.com


----------



## njkidd05

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

NY
RJ
Kerry Kittles
no
suns
tennis
no
not sure......google maybe


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> 
> -Petey


1. Long Island...
2. Nenad Krstic
3. Drazen Petrovic
4. Rarely. Been to a couple though.
5. The Utah Jazz
6. Football. Giants, Jets, and to a lesser extent the Bills. Rugby - whoever's hitting the other guys. 
7. You're giving me an open-ended opportunity to talk? heh
8. Weeeelllll, I based my search on the Nets being in the Atlantic Division...in the Eastern Conference... lol


----------



## DoctorJay

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

*1. Location:* Woodbridge NJ
*2. Favorite Current Net:* Tough one. Jefferson, Krstic, Kidd... love em all. 
*3. Favorite Former Net: * Drazen, K-mart, T-Mac, Loosh.... again, too many.
*4. Do you go to games, and how many?* I try to attend between 5-10 games a year.
*5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?* In the NBA?? None. That's blasphemous.
*6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* Dolphins, Yankees, Devils
*7. Anything else you care to share?* Been a Nets fan since '89. I live and die Nets basketball.
*8. How did you find the Nets forum here?* Through NetsDaily.com


----------



## GM3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



DoctorJay said:


> *1. Location:* Woodbridge NJ
> *2. Favorite Current Net:* Tough one. Jefferson, Krstic, Kidd... love em all.
> *3. Favorite Former Net: *Drazen, K-mart, T-Mac, Loosh.... again, too many.
> *4. Do you go to games, and how many?* I try to attend between 5-10 games a year.
> *5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?* In the NBA?? None. That's blasphemous.
> *6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* Dolphins, Yankees, Devils
> *7. Anything else you care to share?* Been a Nets fan since '89. I live and die Nets basketball.
> *8. How did you find the Nets forum here?* Through NetsDaily.com


Welcome to the board.


----------



## NetsanityJoe

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location *Jersey*
2. Favorite Current Net *Kidd,RJ,Carter(and soon to be kurly. i really like most nets players, but those 3 are by far the nets i love)*
3. Favorite Former Net *Kenyon,Kerry*
4. Do you go to games, and how many? *varies from year to year. depends how personal things pan out.*
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? *really none. i'll root for some players, but no specific team*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Football(Giants), Baseball(Yankees), Hockey(Devils)*
7. Anything else you care to share? *i attend William Paterson University in Wayne,NJ*
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *www.Netsdaily.com*


----------



## SactoNETS

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Sacramento
2. Favorite Current Net: JKidd
3. Favorite Former Net: Droz
4. Do you go to games, and how many? 2 

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Sac Kings
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? METS, JETS, Devils
7. Anything else you care to share?

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Netsdaily


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



SactoNETS said:


> 1. Location: Sacramento
> 2. Favorite Current Net: JKidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net: Droz
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? 2
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Sac Kings
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? METS, JETS, Devils
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Netsdaily


Woo, another Nets fan from Sacramento, welcome to the board, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Another Sacramento transplant from NJ! I'm not alone. :clap:


----------



## tr_west

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location- Toms River, New Jersey
Favorite Current Net- Nenad Krstic
Favorite former net- Kenyon Martin
Do you go to games?? I average about 1 per year
Root for any other NBA teams? NO
Other favorite sports teams- G-Men, Yankees, Devils
Anything else you care to share- 10th grade student in high school
How did you find this website- I think i was in a Seton Hall b-ball message board and I found a link.


----------



## jmk

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Marlboro, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net: Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net: Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many?: Haven't been able to go for a couple seasons, now.
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? More players than teams (Dixon, Wilcox, Lonny).
6. Other sports you enjoy? Football (Click!!!) What other sporting teams do you root for? San Diego Chargers, Maryland, Rutgers, Penn State.
7. Anything else you care to share? Visit here, please. 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? nbadraft.net (I'm an original, woo!)


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

*1. Location* Queens, NY; formerly Manhatten, NY - Marlboro, NJ - Bergen County, NJ
*2. Favorite Current Net* None really, but Krstic is working himself there.
*3. Favorite Former Net* Keith Van Horn, KMart, Sam Cassell
*4. Do you go to games, and how many?* Used to while living in NJ with my family, not so much now.

*5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?* Whatever team is playing the Knicks, Lakers and Bulls.
*6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* Baseball; Yankees.
*7. Anything else you care to share?* Sure, tons of info littered around the board in my postings.

*8. How did you find the Nets forum here?* Like jmk, NBAdraft.net

-Petey


----------



## Real

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. New Jersey
2. Vince Carter and Jason Kidd, 
3. Kenyon Martin
4. Not so much anymore because of school but 5 a year plus playoff games
5. Hornets, Pacers, and Lakers (the colors are dope)
6. Baseball-Yankees, Hockey-Devils, Football-Giants
7. I don't back down from my opinion
8. Netsdaily.com


----------



## jcdaniel201

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location-Jersey City, N.J
2. Favorite Current Net- Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net- Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many?- I go to every game with THE_TAKEOVER
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- Anybody that is playing the Knicks
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?-Baseball-Yankees
7. Anything else you care to share?-No
8. How did you find the Nets forum here?-THE_TAKEOVER


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



jcdaniel201 said:


> 1. Location-Jersey City, N.J
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Vince Carter
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?- *I go to every game with THE_TAKEOVER*
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- Anybody that is playing the Knicks
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?-Baseball-Yankees
> 7. Anything else you care to share?-No
> 8. *How did you find the Nets forum here?-THE_TAKEOVER*


Welcome to the board friend of THE_TAKEOVER!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



fruitcake said:


> Welcome to the board friend of THE_TAKEOVER!


lol hes putting my name everywhere


----------



## Richard Jefferson

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - Short Hills, NJ
2. Favorite Current Nets - Richard Jefferson, Jason Kidd, Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Nets - Kenyon Martin, Drazen Petrovic
4. Do you go to games, and how many? Yes, occasionally, about once a year
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Pistons & Spurs, otherwise players not teams
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Football - Jets, Baseball - Yankees & Mets (not a real baseball fan)
7. Anything else you care to share? My mom is as big a Nets fan as I am.
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Netsdaily.com


----------



## funkylikemonkey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location-Warren, New Jersey
2. Favorite Current Net-Richard Jefferson
3. Favorite Former Net-Drazen Petrovic
4. Do you go to games, and how many?-Yes, about 4 a season not including playoffs

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?-Nuggets and Lakers
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?-Skating, but nothing mainstream
7. Anything else you care to share?- :banana: 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?-people were talking about it on Inside Hoops

-Petey


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> 
> -Petey


1. morristown, nj
2.kidd
3.martin :brokenhea 
4.yes but only to 2-3 games a year
5. Mavs
6.nothing else
7. Bunny rules
8.i found this forum when i was readin articles about the nets on netsdaily.com


----------



## GM3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



inuyasha232 said:


> 1. morristown, nj
> 2.kidd
> 3.martin :brokenhea
> 4.yes but only to 2-3 games a year
> 5.pistons,warriors(ever since Baron Davis came along
> 6.soccer and lisbon's team :Sporting
> 7. im a one of a kind...nets and knicks fan(support nets b/c i live in jersey and i support the knicks b/c my girlfriend lives there and roots 4 the knicks :banghead: :angel: )
> 8.i found this forum when i was readin articles about the nets on netsdaily.com


welcome


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



inuyasha232 said:


> 1. morristown, nj
> 2.kidd
> 3.martin :brokenhea
> 4.yes but only to 2-3 games a year
> 5.pistons,warriors(ever since Baron Davis came along
> 6.soccer and lisbon's team :Sporting
> 7. im a one of a kind...nets and knicks fan(support nets b/c i live in jersey and i support the knicks b/c my girlfriend lives there and roots 4 the knicks :banghead: :angel: )
> 8.i found this forum when i was readin articles about the nets on netsdaily.com


Welcome to BBB.net; if you need anything feel free to PM ghoti repeatily.

-Petey


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

thanx


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net; if you need anything *feel free to PM ghoti repeatily*.
> 
> -Petey


LOL

welcome to the bord inuyasha232, hope you will like it here


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



THE_TAKEOVER said:


> LOL
> 
> welcome to the bord inuyasha232, hope you will like it here


ty takeover


----------



## Drew

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



inuyasha232 said:


> 1. morristown, nj
> 2.kidd
> 3.martin :brokenhea
> 4.yes but only to 2-3 games a year
> 5.pistons,warriors(ever since Baron Davis came along
> 6.soccer and lisbon's team :Sporting
> 7. im a one of a kind...nets and knicks fan(support nets b/c i live in jersey and i support the knicks b/c my girlfriend lives there and roots 4 the knicks :banghead: :angel: )
> 8.i found this forum when i was readin articles about the nets on netsdaily.com


Did you go to MHS?


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Drew said:


> Did you go to MHS?


no, ilive in philly now tho, and im pretty happy there.but i work in jersey now and still go to 2-4 nets games a year in both states(penn and nj  ).


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- *New Jersey*
2. Favorite Current Net- *Gotta be RJ*
3. Favorite Former Net- *Kenyon*
4. Do you go to games, and how many? *I've only been to one, Rockets game. Probably none in the immediate future, unless we do that get together thing.*
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? *Definetely none*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Dallas Cowboys, Yankeees, and I root for the Devils, but I could only name one player, so maybe just Yankees and Cowboys then.*
7. Anything else you care to share? probably, but no one cares.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *Nets Daily*


----------



## MrCharisma

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Late

1. Location - South Orange, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net - Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net - Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many? Yes - 10-12
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Not Really....
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Football and Baseball - New York Football Giants/Mets
7. Anything else you care to share? I'm single for all the ladies out there on the Nets forum....yeah, I know there aren't any probably...Just forget it.
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I completely forgot...


----------



## ravor44

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> 
> -Petey


1. Philippines
2. Jason Kidd
3. Dikembe Mutombo
4. i can't go i'm too far..
5. Houston Rockets
6. F1, Ferrari
7. DOTA Player
8. hmm...i dunno


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

our popularity is risin! :banana: 
i love this game! :biggrin:


----------



## Brasil

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location Belo Horizonte / Brazil
2. Favorite Current Net Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many? No. Never...
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Denver (because of Nene and KMart), Suns (Barbosa)
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Soccer - Cruzeiro.
7. Anything else you care to share? No. 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I don't remember.


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

welcome all members that r new. :clap: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

there's more guests on right now than there are memebers . . . C"MON GUYS SIGN UP ITS FREEEEEE!


----------



## 22bigwig22

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - Fremantle, Western Australia
2. Favorite Current Net - JKidd, VC, RJ, Krstic
3. Favorite Former Net - KMart
4. Do you go to games, and how many? Doing a US tour late in the season. Hope to go to games in LA, PHX, CHI and NJ. Can't friggin wait!
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Not really. Like the Suns offence, Nuggets for KMart, the Piston's all around game, but deep down I'm a one team guy. Really don't like the Spurs. Barrack for the Perth Wildcats in the NBL (Aussie League).
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Hmm there's a lot. Cricket - Love the Aussie national team, AFL Football - Fremantle Dockers (like being a clippers fan hehe), Baseball - St. Louis Cards (don't want to talk about it), Super 14 Rugby - Western Force, Rugby League - Paramatta Eels, NFL - 49ers (still from the Montana/Rice days).
7. Anything else you care to share? Bring on the season!
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Google


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*











We needed an Aussie! Insomniacs like people in opposite time zones.


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



ghoti said:


> We needed an Aussie! Insomniacs like people in opposite time zones.


damn, its no fair that only mods have the special and secret smilies!^^


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



22bigwig22 said:


> 1. Location - Fremantle, Western Australia
> 2. Favorite Current Net - JKidd, VC, RJ, Krstic
> 3. Favorite Former Net - KMart
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? Doing a US tour late in the season. Hope to go to games in LA, PHX, CHI and NJ. Can't friggin wait!
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Not really. Like the Suns offence, Nuggets for KMart, the Piston's all around game, but deep down I'm a one team guy. Really don't like the Spurs. Barrack for the Perth Wildcats in the NBL (Aussie League).
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Hmm there's a lot. Cricket - Love the Aussie national team, AFL Football - Fremantle Dockers (like being a clippers fan hehe), Baseball - St. Louis Cards (don't want to talk about it), Super 14 Rugby - Western Force, Rugby League - Paramatta Eels, NFL - 49ers (still from the Montana/Rice days).
> 7. Anything else you care to share? Bring on the season!
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Google


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here. I think there are actually 2 other Aussie Nets fans here.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



inuyasha232 said:


> damn, its no fair that only mods have the special and secret smilies!^^


Ah he got that off a smile site and posted it as if he were posting a picture...

-Petey


----------



## joshed_up

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



ravor44 said:


> 1. Philippines
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Dikembe Mutombo
> 4. i can't go i'm too far..
> 5. Houston Rockets
> 6. F1, Ferrari
> *7. DOTA Player*
> 8. hmm...i dunno


!!!! DOTA!!!


----------



## Drew

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



ravor44 said:


> 1. Philippines
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Dikembe Mutombo
> 4. i can't go i'm too far..
> 5. Houston Rockets
> 6. F1, Ferrari
> 7. DOTA Player
> 8. hmm...i dunno


F1 is the best. Let's hope Ferrari actually brightens up and gets some better tires so they can compete again. Michael Schumacher should be dominating.


----------



## Byrdman1531

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - Downingtown, PA
2. Favorite Current net - Dr. J
4. do you go to games, and how many - 3 this year, plus playoffs
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for - Dallas
6. Other sports you enjoy - football..COWBOYS BABY
7. Anything else you care to share - too lazy
8. How did you find about this forum - netsdaily


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

welcome,but fix ur sig, nets r 2-2


----------



## Rollydog

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location *Columbia, Missouri*
2. Favorite Current Net *The Nads*
3. Favorite Former Net *K-Mart*
4. Do you go to games, and how many? *Usually a good 15 or so, but I can only go on breaks this year.*

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? *None*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Ping-pong*
7. Anything else you care to share? *Don't take me seriously or literally because chances are I'm high or drunk. 
*
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *Google*


----------



## FastbreakNJ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location --Queens, NY
2. Favorite Current Net --Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net --Drazen 
4. Do you go to games, and how many? Yeah, about 10 per season...and all playoff games
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? the underdog
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Yankees, Bills, Kansas Jayhawks...family from Buffalo and i lived in Kansas for 3 years
7. Anything else you care to share? I'm more active on forums during the offseason because i think it's just more interesting discussing what COULD happen rather then what IS happening.
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? netsdaily


----------



## DANNY

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

*1. Location -* Orange County
*2. Favorite Current Net -* Vince Carter
*3. Favorite Former Net - * Mista Zo baby
*4. Do you go to games, and how many? * i'm broke baby thats right broke. cant afford any basketball tickets..

*5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? * the lakers baby
*6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* i loveee watching football. i root for the chargers baby ooh yeah
*7. Anything else you care to share? * Nets are one of my favorite team cause i been a vince carter fan ever since he won that SIIIICK dunk contest. also i love Mr. Dime jassssson kIDDDD and RJ o yeah baby you know i'm a arizona wilcat babyyy and you gotta love NEEEEnad krisssss tic gotta give some foreign love baby o yeah

*8. How did you find the Nets forum here? * i found it in my heart and soul baby o yeahh


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



dannyM said:


> *1. Location -* Orange County
> *2. Favorite Current Net -* Vince Carter
> *3. Favorite Former Net - * Mista Zo baby
> *4. Do you go to games, and how many? * i'm broke baby thats right broke. cant afford any basketball tickets..
> 
> *5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? * the lakers baby
> *6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* i loveee watching football. i root for the chargers baby ooh yeah
> *7. Anything else you care to share? * Nets are one of my favorite team cause i been a vince carter fan ever since he won that SIIIICK dunk contest. also i love Mr. Dime jassssson kIDDDD and RJ o yeah baby you know i'm a arizona wilcat babyyy and you gotta love NEEEEnad krisssss tic gotta give some foreign love baby o yeah
> 
> *8. How did you find the Nets forum here? * i found it in my heart and soul baby o yeahh


Big fan of Dick Vitale?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to all the new posters!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



dannyM said:


> *1. Location -* Orange County
> *2. Favorite Current Net -* Vince Carter
> *3. Favorite Former Net - * Mista Zo baby
> *4. Do you go to games, and how many? * i'm broke baby thats right broke. cant afford any basketball tickets..
> 
> *5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? * the lakers baby
> *6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* i loveee watching football. i root for the chargers baby ooh yeah
> *7. Anything else you care to share? * Nets are one of my favorite team cause i been a vince carter fan ever since he won that SIIIICK dunk contest. also i love Mr. Dime jassssson kIDDDD and RJ o yeah baby you know i'm a arizona wilcat babyyy and you gotta love NEEEEnad krisssss tic gotta give some foreign love baby o yeah
> 
> *8. How did you find the Nets forum here? * i found it in my heart and soul baby o yeahh


oooo yeahhh!
welcome!


----------



## DANNY

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Big fan of Dick Vitale?
> 
> -Petey


hahaha right on target baby o yeah


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



dannyM said:


> hahaha right on target baby o yeah


What can I say? I'm good!

-Petey


----------



## jmk

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Drew said:


> Did you go to MHS?


I did.


----------



## JL104

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

hmm i forgot to do this when i joined..

1. Location - Ridgewood NJ (home) Villanova, PA (School)

2. Favorite Current net - Jefferson or Kidd.. can't choose.. I MISS A-TRAIN!

4. do you go to games, and how many - Very poor and don't have many chances due to school

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for - eh... if i had to pick Bucks... I like thier young players like Ford and Redd... Redd's motion is so quick and fluid.. amazing

6. Other sports you enjoy - Soccer.. not MLS.. european and national team games..

7. Anything else you care to share - I play too many games.. haha PS2, CS, DOTA, Initial D..

8. How did you find about this forum - nj.com forum


----------



## Drew

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



jmk said:


> 1. Location: Marlboro, NJ
> 2. Favorite Current Net: Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net: Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?: Haven't been able to go for a couple seasons, now.
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? More players than teams (Dixon, Wilcox, Lonny).
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? Football (Click!!!) What other sporting teams do you root for? San Diego Chargers, Maryland, Rutgers, Penn State.
> 7. Anything else you care to share? Visit here, please.
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? nbadraft.net (I'm an original, woo!)



I'm guessing you went to MHS as in Marlboro High School? Oh well, close enough for me.


----------



## jerseygirl

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - Toronto
2. Favorite Current Net - VC
3. Favorite Former Net - Drazen Petrovic
4. Do you go to games, and how many? - only Raptors games

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - Suns
6. Other sports you enjoy? - Big soccer fan! 
What other sporting teams do you root for? - Real Madrid
7. Anything else you care to share? - nope
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - netsdaily.com


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



jerseygirl said:


> 1. Location - Toronto
> 2. Favorite Current Net - VC
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Drazen!
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? - only at Raptors (sigh)
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - none! players? Manu Ginobili and Paul Pierce
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? - Big soccer fan!
> What other sporting teams do you root for? - Inter Milan
> 7. Anything else you care to share? - I'm pissed with nba because I'm not able to get nba league pass in Canada with my cable! I was spoiled when VC played in Toronto, I never missed a game,
> which is the main reason I'm on this board.... you guys help me feeling closer to the team!
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - netsdaily.com


Welcome to the bord, hope you like it here!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - Indiana
2. Favorite Current Net - Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net - Zo.....


j/k... Probably Kendall Gill

4. Do you go to games, and how many? Not yet, plan on a few this season though.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Raptors and Bulls. I also root for Murphy.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Poker?
7. Anything else you care to share? I once saw a UFO. It was neat.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Vince Carter led me here.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



jerseygirl said:


> 1. Location - Toronto
> 2. Favorite Current Net - VC
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Drazen!
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? - only at Raptors (sigh)
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - none! players? Manu Ginobili and Paul Pierce
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? - Big soccer fan!
> What other sporting teams do you root for? - Inter Milan
> 7. Anything else you care to share? - I'm pissed with nba because I'm not able to get nba league pass in Canada with my cable! I was spoiled when VC played in Toronto, I never missed a game,
> which is the main reason I'm on this board.... you guys help me feeling closer to the team!
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - netsdaily.com


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> *3. Favorite Former Net - Zo.....*


Haha, you were very close to going to Hell there!

Watch it buddy!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> 3. Favorite Former Net - Zo.....
> 
> 
> j/k... Probably Kendall Gill


hm... good thing you caught your self :biggrin:


----------



## storminnorman20

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Loudonville, New York
2. Richard Jefferson
3. Kerry Kittles
4. Do you go to games, and how many?
I've never been to a game by my roommate is a die-hard Nets fan and we plan on going to some games this season.
5. Grant Hill is my favorite basketball player, so I root for the Orlando Magic. And sometimes the Cavs because I think LBJ is an animal.
6. Watching Baseball, the Yankees 


8. My roommate is on this **** constantly, and is a die-hard Nets fan.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to BBB.net, whose your roommate?

-Petey


----------



## storminnorman20

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

My roommate is VinceisLoco


----------



## eddymac

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Irvington New Jersey
2. Jason Kidd
3. Kenyon Martin
4. I've been to one, last season against the Spurs
5. The Knicks I like their history
6. I like the NFL, and pro wrestling
7. I hope the Nets win 55 games this year and it is actually possible, hopefully the Denver game is the turning point of the season.
8. I was in another forum when someone put up a link to this board.


----------



## Guest

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location-*utica, ny*
2. Favorite Current Net-*jason kidd*
3. Favorite Former Net-*julius erving*
4. Do you go to games, and how many?-*i havn't been to a nets game, but i went to a nyk-cavs game to see my fav player shawn kemp :biggrin: some years ago*

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?-*seattle(cause of kemp), denver(imma huge SU fan too-melo!), chicago(kirk hinrich is my fav player in the nba rite now), and hakim warrick*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?-*baseball, atlanta*
7. Anything else you care to share?-*i love nbalive, i play that as much as possible...my nets team is undefeated*

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?-*dunno*


----------



## Guest

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



eddymac said:


> 1. Irvington New Jersey
> 2. Jason Kidd
> 3. Kenyon Martin
> 4. I've been to one, last season against the Spurs
> 5. The Knicks I like their history
> 6. I like the NFL, and pro wrestling
> 7. I hope the Nets win 55 games this year and it is actually possible, hopefully the Denver game is the turning point of the season.
> 8. I was in another forum when someone put up a link to this board.


the knicks??? i thought all nets fans are knick haters...cause i know i am...wow


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> 
> -Petey


Location-*Chichester, Pennsylvania* 
Favorite Current Net-*Richard Jefferson and Jason Kidd* 
Favorite Former Net-*Kenyon Martin and Kerry Kittles* 
Any Games-*No to far and to Young(13)* 
Root f0r other teams-*Phoniex and Sacramento* 
Other sports-root for-*Football(Carolina Panthers) Baseball(Phillies)* 
How I found-*Netsdaily.com baby.*


----------



## Sánchez AF

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. *Location:* Xalapa, Mexico.
2. *Favorite Current Net:* Vince Carter
3. *Favorite Former Net: * Drazen Petrovic
4. *Do you go to games, and how many? * Once. last Yr and thats pretty much it.
5. *Other teams in the NBA you root for?* Los Angeles Clippers
6. *Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? * Soccer, Football, Baseball. (America, Manchester United, Indianapolis Colts, New York Yankees)
7. *Anything else you care to share?* Im the only Mexican Member around here lol
8. *How did you find the Nets forum here? * First bbb.net second the Nets then The Wolrd


----------



## SuperJoe

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - New Jersey
2. Favorite Current Net - J-Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net - Super John Wiliamson
4. Do you go to games, and how many? - 10 Game Package
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - Knicks (on occasion)
6. Other sports you enjoy? - Baseball-Football-Hockey
What other sporting teams do you root for? - Jets--Devils--Yanks/Pirates (it's a long story)
7. Anything else you care to share? - Appreciate the efforts of the admins in making this one of the best sports message boards on the net--thanks! 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - netsdaily.com


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



SuperJoe said:


> 1. Location - New Jersey
> 2. Favorite Current Net - J-Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Super John Wiliamson
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? - 10 Game Package
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - Knicks (on occasion)
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? - Baseball-Football-Hockey
> What other sporting teams do you root for? - Jets--Devils--Yanks/Pirates (it's a long story)
> 7. Anything else you care to share? - Appreciate the efforts of the admins in making this one of the best sports message boards on the net--thanks!
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - netsdaily.com


 Welcome to BBB.net SuperJoe, sure you'll love it here!

-Petey


----------



## SuperJoe

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Thanks Petey!


----------



## bball051

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

DON'T SPAM BBB.NET -- BANNED!


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- West Orange NJ
2. Favorite current net- RJ
3. Favorite former net- K Mart
4. Games- I have a half-season season ticket plan for the Nets this year (cheap $15 seats)
5. Other teams- Nuggets, Warriors
6. Other sports- Soccer, Football
7. Info.- Big Dave Chappelle/Eddie Griffin/Chris Rock/Carlos Mencia fan


----------



## Dooch

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



VC4MVP said:


> 1. Location- West Orange NJ
> 2. Favorite current net- RJ
> 3. Favorite former net- K Mart
> 4. Games- I have a half-season season ticket plan for the Nets this year (cheap $15 seats)
> 5. Other teams- Nuggets, Warriors
> 6. Other sports- Soccer, Football
> 7. Info.- Big Dave Chappelle/Eddie Griffin/Chris Rock/Carlos Mencia fan


Welcome to BBB.net and the New Jersey Nets board VC4MVP. I'm sure you'll like it around here, feel free to browse and post.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



VC4MVP said:


> 1. Location- West Orange NJ
> 2. Favorite current net- RJ
> 3. Favorite former net- K Mart
> 4. Games- I have a half-season season ticket plan for the Nets this year (cheap $15 seats)
> 5. Other teams- Nuggets, Warriors
> 6. Other sports- Soccer, Football
> 7. Info.- Big Dave Chappelle/Eddie Griffin/Chris Rock/*Carlos Mencia* fan


Welcome abord

Carlos Mencia is the best!


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



MrCharisma said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Late
> 
> *1. Location - South Orange, NJ*
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Vince Carter
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? Yes - 10-12
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Not Really....
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Football and Baseball - New York Football Giants/Mets
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I'm single for all the ladies out there on the Nets forum....yeah, I know there aren't any probably...Just forget it.
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I completely forgot...


Our towns r like... right next 2 each other. I live in West Orange


----------



## #1NETSfan

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Bronx, NY/ Rochester, NY (school)
2. Favorite Current Net: Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net: Gill
4. Do you go to games, and how many? : None 

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?: Bobcats, Raptors (hey they are closer when I'm in school)

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Pretty much every sports.

7. Anything else you care to share? Nope

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I forgot


----------



## Goodfella

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Hi, I'm 'fella and I'm a alcoholic :raised_ey 

1. Location: The Land Above.
2. Favorite Current Net: Richard Jefferson, Jason Kidd.
3. Favorite Former Net: Kenyon Martin, Julius Erving, Buck Williams
4. Do you go to games, and how many?: 3 a year.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?: Pistons, Raptors, Nuggets.

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Any.

7. Anything else you care to share? I'm an aspiring writer with a sometimes deviating outlook. I enjoy music, literature, and acting also long walks on the beach. :banana: 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Stumbled across it.


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Since i'm incerdibly indecisive I added (s)'s to a couple...

1. Location: Upstate NY, right on Lake Ontario.

2. Favorite Current Net(s): Like a proud papa I love them all equally. That means you too McInnis.

3. Favorite Former Net(s): Kevin Edwards, Armen Gillaim, PJ Brown, KVH, Kerry Kittles, and of course KMart.

4. Do you go to games, and how many? I'm poor but i'm going to my second game ever at CAA on March 23rd (section 106) when the Timberwolves come to town.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Phoenix definately, but I root for other teams and players that are on my fantasy squad as long as they aren't playing NJ. LeBron, Chris Kaman, Yao, and Dwight Howard just to name a few.

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? None really. I just follow hoops all year long.

7. Anything else you care to share? Here's my MySpace page. Feel free to gimmie a hollar on there if you're a Nets fan. I also have a couple paintings in my pics section if you're bored. 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? From a post in a really crappy Nets group on MySpace. I think they just found out that we didn't get SAR. It was a tad behind news wise.


----------



## dacoolman88

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

I route for nets and knicks I also like gliding


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



dacoolman88 said:


> *I route for nets and knicks * I also like gliding


yay, another one like my bro and me! :biggrin: :angel: :cheers:


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location-BROOKLYN
2. Favorite current net- JASON KIDD
3. Favorite former net- K-MART
4. Games- ONLY ON TV
5. Other teams- MAVERICKS,SIXERS
6. Other sports- BASEBALL/FOOTBALL
7. Info.-NET FAN SINCE KENNY ANDERSON DAYS


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Fayetteville North Carolina (Hell)

2. Favorite Current Net(s): VC (UNC Baby)

3. Favorite Former Net(s): I liked K-Mart alot on the Nets.

4. Do you go to games, and how many? I did go to see the Bobcats/Nets game in Charlotte last season.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? PHX is my favorite since I lived there as a little kid. I also root for the home state Charlotte Bobcats. 

6. Other sports you enjoy? Football.

7. Anything else you care to share? Umm. Not really.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Just browsing BBB.net


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- haledon, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net- Jason kidd ( kinda tell by my avatar :clap: )
3. Favorite Former Net- kMART
4. Do you go to games, and how many?-Yes ive been to 4

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- no
6. Other sports you enjoy?- baseball and football What other sporting teams do you root for?-Jets-nfl, cardinals-mlb
7. Anything else you care to share?- nah 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?-google lol u find everything on there


----------



## D.J.

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

*Location*- New York City

*Favorite Current Net*- Vince Carter

*Favorite Former Net*- Kenyon Martin

*Do you go to games, and how many*- Usually playoff games

*Other teams in the NBA you root for*- Pistons

*Other sports you enjoy and teams you root for*- MLB(Yankees), NFL(Titans), NHL(Rangers)

*Anything else you care to share*- I am an excellent bowler with a 205 average

*How did you find the Nets forum here*- Search engine


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



D.J. said:


> *Location*- New York City
> 
> *Favorite Current Net*- Vince Carter
> 
> *Favorite Former Net*- Kenyon Martin
> 
> *Do you go to games, and how many*- Usually playoff games
> 
> *Other teams in the NBA you root for*- Pistons
> 
> *Other sports you enjoy and teams you root for*- MLB(Yankees), NFL(Titans), NHL(Rangers)
> 
> *Anything else you care to share*- I am an excellent bowler with a 205 average
> 
> *How did you find the Nets forum here*- Search engine


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## geeXone

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - Jersey City, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net - RJ
3. Favorite Former Net - K Mart
4. Do you go to games, and how many? Once in awhile, haven't this season

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Nets & the Nets :banana: 
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Snowboarding, other teams? Mets and Giants
7. Anything else you care to share? 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? njnets.com


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



geeXone said:


> 1. Location - Jersey City, NJ
> 2. Favorite Current Net - RJ
> 3. Favorite Former Net - K Mart
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? Once in awhile, haven't this season
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Nets & the Nets :banana:
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Snowboarding, other teams? Mets and Giants
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? njnets.com


Welcome to BBB.net. Sure you'll love it here. 

Mets fan? They are gonna get swept in the subway series this year. 

-Petey


----------



## deveangeorge

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

*1. Location* Los Angeles
2. *Favorite Current Net* I can't choose! Either Vince Carter or Jason Kidd! I'm going to go with Jason Kidd. hehe 
3. *Favorite Former Net* Kerry Kittles
4. *Do you go to games, and how many?* Yes, whenever the Nets play either the Clippers or the Lakers since I am here in LA
5. *Other teams in the NBA you root for?* The Clippers (Mad respect for Elton Brand's game) The Lakers (Not much of a Kobe fan, but a true Devean George fan. I met him and talked to him once!)
6. *Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* I love watching baseball. I'm a big Dodger fan. Also, I love watching football. I like rooting for the Giants. Go Eli!
7. *Anything else you care to share?* You guys seem to have formed a great forum for the Nets fan. I hope I can contribute, even if it means alittle. hehe
8. *How did you find the Nets forum here?* My friend told me about it. I'm glad he did. :biggrin: 

Thanks~!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



deveangeorge said:


> *1. Location* Los Angeles
> 2. *Favorite Current Net* I can't choose! Either Vince Carter or Jason Kidd! I'm going to go with Jason Kidd. hehe
> 3. *Favorite Former Net* Kerry Kittles
> 4. *Do you go to games, and how many?* Yes, whenever the Nets play either the Clippers or the Lakers since I am here in LA
> 5. *Other teams in the NBA you root for?* The Clippers (Mad respect for Elton Brand's game) The Lakers (Not much of a Kobe fan, but a true Devean George fan. I met him and talked to him once!)
> 6. *Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* I love watching baseball. I'm a big Dodger fan. Also, I love watching football. I like rooting for the Giants. Go Eli!
> 7. *Anything else you care to share?* You guys seem to have formed a great forum for the Nets fan. I hope I can contribute, even if it means alittle. hehe
> 8. *How did you find the Nets forum here?* My friend told me about it. I'm glad he did. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks~!


 welcome to the boards!

A Nets, Giants and Dodgers fan...talk to Dooch. He's a big fan of all of them.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



deveangeorge said:


> *1. Location* Los Angeles
> 2. *Favorite Current Net* I can't choose! Either Vince Carter or Jason Kidd! I'm going to go with Jason Kidd. hehe
> 3. *Favorite Former Net* Kerry Kittles
> 4. *Do you go to games, and how many?* Yes, whenever the Nets play either the Clippers or the Lakers since I am here in LA
> 5. *Other teams in the NBA you root for?* The Clippers (Mad respect for Elton Brand's game) The Lakers (Not much of a Kobe fan, but a true Devean George fan. I met him and talked to him once!)
> 6. *Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* I love watching baseball. I'm a big Dodger fan. Also, I love watching football. I like rooting for the Giants. Go Eli!
> 7. *Anything else you care to share?* You guys seem to have formed a great forum for the Nets fan. I hope I can contribute, even if it means alittle. hehe
> 8. *How did you find the Nets forum here?* My friend told me about it. I'm glad he did. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks~!


Hmmm. Was your buddy Dooch?

Welcome to BBB.net!

-Petey


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Texas
2. Favorite Current Net: Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net: KMart
4. Do you go to games, and how many? 0

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Rockets, Spurs, KG
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Astros, Texans, Longhorns
7. Anything else you care to share? I dont like the nets

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? .... I blame Yao Mania




i felt that was necessary.


*Go NeTs*


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: San Francisco (haven't been here but I'd like to)
2. Favorite Current Net: Carter
3. Favorite Former Net: Todd Mac
4. Do you go to games, and how many? 0
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Raptors, Suns
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Tennis
7. Anything else you care to share? This is the best team forum on BBB.net. A lot of Nets fans so a lot of good discussions.
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I Googled "Nets Forum".


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Pimped Out said:


> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? .... I blame Yao Mania
> 
> *Go NeTs*


Stop your *****ing, you know you love the Nets forum. 

-Petey


----------



## dogra

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location? Brooklyn, NY

2. Favorite Current Net? Probably Nenad Krstic and Richard Jefferson

3. Favorite Former Net? Kenyon Martin, Sam "I Am" Cassell, Jayson Williams ( I gotta be honest. I loved Jayson in my early days of Nets fandom. It's very sad that now I feel partially ashamed to mention it.)

4. Do you go to games, and how many? I used to go to about 8 games a year, but for the past several years 1-3 games is all I can afford.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? I'm a big Chicago Bulls fan too.

6. Other sports you enjoy? Baseball

What other sporting teams do you root for? St. Louis Cardinals first and foremost, Chicago White Sox second in my heart, New York Mets a pretty distant third.

7. Anything else you care to share? I am holding out hope that I will one day soon be able to walk to a Nets game, but I may have to move out of the neighborhood before they move in. =o(

Oh yeah, I became a Nets fan the day they made the Shawn Bradley trade, if you can believe that. I always kind of hated Derrick Coleman and Kenny Anderson. And I LOATHE the Knicks.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? from a poster on the Bulls board.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



dogra said:


> 1. Location? Brooklyn, NY
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net? Probably Nenad Krstic and Richard Jefferson
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net? Kenyon Martin, Sam "I Am" Cassell, Jayson Williams ( I gotta be honest. I loved Jayson in my early days of Nets fandom. It's very sad that now I feel partially ashamed to mention it.)
> 
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? I used to go to about 8 games a year, but for the past several years 1-3 games is all I can afford.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? I'm a big Chicago Bulls fan too.
> 
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? Baseball
> 
> What other sporting teams do you root for? St. Louis Cardinals first and foremost, Chicago White Sox second in my heart, New York Mets a pretty distant third.
> 
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I am holding out hope that I will one day soon be able to walk to a Nets game, but I may have to move out of the neighborhood before they move in. =o(
> 
> Oh yeah, I became a Nets fan the day they made the Shawn Bradley trade, if you can believe that. I always kind of hated Derrick Coleman and Kenny Anderson. And I LOATHE the Knicks.
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? from a poster on the Bulls board.


Cool stuff, lived in Chicago before?

Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll love it here man!

-Petey


----------



## dogra

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



> Cool stuff, lived in Chicago before?
> 
> Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll love it here man!


Thanks Petey.

Yeah, grew up in St. Louis, then lived in Chicago for about 8 years (went to college there) before moving to Brooklyn. The old Comiskey was probably my favorite ballpark, even if Wrigley got all the praise.

I look forward to being involved here. I have a lot of reading to catch up on first, though. This is a pretty active board.

--dogra


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Pimped Out said:


> 1. Location: Texas
> 2. Favorite Current Net: Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net: KMart
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? 0
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Rockets, Spurs, KG
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Astros, Texans, Longhorns
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I dont like the nets
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? .... I blame Yao Mania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i felt that was necessary.
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*


OMFG! BEST POST IN THIS THREAD! :rotf: :rofl: :buddies:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



neoxsupreme said:


> 3. Favorite Former Net: Todd Mac



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- raised in Princeton, NJ, going to college in Pittsburgh, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net- KMART
4. Do you go to games, and how many?- I used to go when I lived in NJ
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- none
6. Other sports you enjoy? none
7. Anything else you care to share?- hobbies: chess, bridge, computer game porgramming, basketball, former WoW player
8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- forget


----------



## Sospiro

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Cool, I wanna do this to!

1. Location- Bergen, Norway
2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net- Keith van Horn
4. Do you go to games, and how many?- Only norwegian games, so I'm kind of fresh on NBA
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- None
6. Other sports you enjoy? Cycling, NFL, soccer..
7. Anything else you care to share?- hobbies: art, drawing, graffiti, cycling, playing/watching basketball, writing, guitar ++ 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- I searched for it!


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



mtrock said:


> Cool, I wanna do this to!
> 
> 1. Location- Bergen, Norway
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Keith van Horn
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?- Only norwegian games, so I'm kind of fresh on NBA
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- None
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? Cycling, NFL, soccer..
> 7. Anything else you care to share?- hobbies: art, drawing, *graffiti*, cycling, playing/watching basketball, writing, guitar ++
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- I searched for it!


hee hee hee, do u write on walls or do u like the art?


----------



## Drew

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Apparently I never filled this out. Better late than never, right?

1. Location- Morristown, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd all the way
3. Favorite Former Net- I still miss K-Mart
4. Do you go to games, and how many? I always say I'm going to try to games, but I never really do.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? None in particular
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? San Francisco Giants, San Francisco 49ers, and New Jersey Devils
7. Anything else you care to share? Not really.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? A link from NBADraft.net a long time ago.


----------



## Sospiro

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



FullMetalAlchemist said:


> hee hee hee, do u write on walls or do u like the art?


Both


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> 
> -Petey


1.*Location*-Chichester, Pennsylvania
2.*Favorite Current Net*-Jason Kidd, Richard Jefferson
3.*Favorite Former Net*-Kenyon Martin
4.*Do you go to any games, and how many*-I'm going to the one vs. the Sixers on the road

5.*Other Teams you root for*-Dallas Mavericks, Sacramento Kings
6.*Other Sporting Teams you root For*-MLB(Boston Red sox, Philadephia Phillies), NFL(Carolina Panthers)
7.*Anything else you care to share*-Not Really, I should be Rookie of the year in the BBB.Net Awards

8.*How did you find the Nets Forum*-Netsdaily, and I'm not quite sure how I found Netsdaily?


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



ByeByeKMart said:


> 1. Location- raised in Princeton, NJ, going to college in Pittsburgh, NJ
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net- KMART
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?- I used to go when I lived in NJ
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- none
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? none
> 7. Anything else you care to share?- hobbies: chess, bridge, computer game porgramming, basketball, former WoW player
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- forget


When did Pittsburgh get moved from Pensylvania to New Jersey?


----------



## Mindlib

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location - Lithuania (North-Middle Europe)
Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd & Jacque Vaughn 
Favorite Former Net - Kenyon Martin & Kendall Gill
Do you go to games, and how many? - this is imposible
Other teams in the NBA you root for? - Celtics & Kings
Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? - Soccer (Champions league in Europe), Ice Hockey (Russia's national team), F-1 (Juan Pablo Montoya)
Anything else you care to share? - Archeologic
How did you find the Nets forum here? - Netsdaily.com


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Mindlib said:


> Location - Lithuania (North-Middle Europe)
> Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd & Jacque Vaughn
> Favorite Former Net - Kenyon Martin & Kendall Gill
> Do you go to games, and how many? - this is imposible
> Other teams in the NBA you root for? - Celtics & Kings
> Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? - Soccer (Champions league in Europe), Ice Hockey (Russia's national team), F-1 (Juan Pablo Montoya)
> Anything else you care to share? - Archeologic
> How did you find the Nets forum here? - Netsdaily.com


 Welcome to BBB.net; sure you will love it here!

-Petey


----------



## njspeck12

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location - Nutley, NJ
Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd & Nenad Kristic
Favorite Former Net - Keith Van Horn- Kendall Gill
Do you go to games, and how many? - 2 a year
Other teams in the NBA you root for? - all nets
Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? - Soccer (Ac MIlan, Manchester United, REal MAdrid), NFL (JETS), MLB (YAnks)
Anything else you care to share? - I produce access cable shows
How did you find the Nets forum here? - I looked for it


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



njspeck12 said:


> Location - Nutley, NJ
> Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd & Nenad Kristic
> Favorite Former Net - Keith Van Horn- Kendall Gill
> Do you go to games, and how many? - 2 a year
> Other teams in the NBA you root for? - all nets
> Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? - Soccer (Ac MIlan, Manchester United, REal MAdrid), NFL (JETS), MLB (YAnks)
> Anything else you care to share? - I produce access cable shows
> How did you find the Nets forum here? - I looked for it


welcome abord


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

dear all new people who have joined since I last posted in here:
welcome!
~ToddMac11


----------



## MrCharisma

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



VC4MVP said:


> Our towns r like... right next 2 each other. I live in West Orange



Damn, I'm like 4 months late in responding b/c I never check this thread...but yeah, we're close.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



MrCharisma said:


> Damn, I'm like 4 months late in responding b/c I never check this thread...but yeah, we're close.



LoL yeah, i was just in SO town 2day. I went 2 this grls bat mitzvah.

P.s. WO town is betta then yo town!!


----------



## easyboss

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Redondo Beach-LA, CA
2. Richard Jefferson
3. N/A
4. Haven't gone to any yet, but I think I will next season. 
5. Detroit, Lakers. sometimes spurs, mavs. 
6. pole vaulters unite! huge on tennis. golf is alright, sergio garcia is cool, but I admit it's usually not the most fun to watch. I like most sports.
7. My name's sharon. I was born in LA, but I pretty much grew up in NJ- lived there for six years, then I moved back to cali. 
8. I stumbled upon netsdaily


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## easyboss

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

gracias petey


----------



## Rathi187

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Heyhey Been Prowling for a while but with new need to register you finally got me to come on lol :biggrin: 

1) New York City
2) Jason Kidd (not always flashy but nets = crap without)
3) Jason's my fave all time but i miss the non-insane Jason Williams and Kerry Kittles in his first two years
4) Would love to but hard to (work odd hours, phd student [$], its in middle of nowhere 

5) Used to be a bulls fan when i was young cause of MJ, and so always hated knicks so you know I'm LOVING their situation and what happened to their 1st pick :angel: 
6) Been a mets fan since i was young, and a cowboys fan as well (even through the drug bonanza and campo years). Go to mets games every year i love going to the ballpark and if you refrain from eating there an upperdeck seat is a great bargain
7) This is a great forum btw very well put together and amazed at # of nets fans on here tbh considering the dearth of such fans on other sites

8) I originally in desperation to read about nets i would go to nj.com. Site was a joke to say the least apart from the format which was horrible the posters would just disintegrate into mindless chatter and namecalling. Got worse as time went on. At one point someone asked for other nets forum sites, and bb.net was listed i went to it and never looked back. Btw there is more chatter here than on the mets and cowboys forums i visit which are known to each have a much larger fanbase than the nets so its really great to see, gj guys :clap:


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Rathi187 said:


> *Heyhey Been Prowling for a while but with new need to register* you finally got me to come on lol :biggrin:
> 
> 1) New York City
> 2) Jason Kidd (not always flashy but nets = crap without)
> 3) Jason's my fave all time but i miss the non-insane Jason Williams and Kerry Kittles in his first two years
> 4) Would love to but hard to (work odd hours, phd student [$], its in middle of nowhere
> 
> 5) Used to be a bulls fan when i was young cause of MJ, and so always hated knicks so you know I'm LOVING their situation and what happened to their 1st pick :angel:
> 6) Been a mets fan since i was young, and a cowboys fan as well (even through the drug bonanza and campo years). Go to mets games every year i love going to the ballpark and if you refrain from eating there an upperdeck seat is a great bargain
> 7) This is a great forum btw very well put together and amazed at # of nets fans on here tbh considering the dearth of such fans on other sites
> 
> 8) I originally in desperation to read about nets i would go to nj.com. Site was a joke to say the least apart from the format which was horrible the posters would just disintegrate into mindless chatter and namecalling. Got worse as time went on. At one point someone asked for other nets forum sites, and bb.net was listed i went to it and never looked back. Btw there is more chatter here than on the mets and cowboys forums i visit which are known to each have a much larger fanbase than the nets so its really great to see, gj guys :clap:


Welcome to the board champ, sure you'll love it here.

That's only a short term solution, but hope to read your posts in the future.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Rathi187 said:


> Heyhey Been Prowling for a while but with new need to register you finally got me to come on lol :biggrin:
> 
> 1) New York City
> 2) Jason Kidd (not always flashy but nets = crap without)
> 3) Jason's my fave all time but i miss the non-insane Jason Williams and Kerry Kittles in his first two years
> 4) Would love to but hard to (work odd hours, phd student [$], its in middle of nowhere
> 
> 5) Used to be a bulls fan when i was young cause of MJ, and so always hated knicks so you know I'm LOVING their situation and what happened to their 1st pick :angel:
> 6) Been a mets fan since i was young, and a cowboys fan as well (even through the drug bonanza and campo years). Go to mets games every year i love going to the ballpark and if you refrain from eating there an upperdeck seat is a great bargain
> 7) This is a great forum btw very well put together and amazed at # of nets fans on here tbh considering the dearth of such fans on other sites
> 
> 8) I originally in desperation to read about nets i would go to nj.com. Site was a joke to say the least apart from the format which was horrible the posters would just disintegrate into mindless chatter and namecalling. Got worse as time went on. At one point someone asked for other nets forum sites, and bb.net was listed i went to it and never looked back. Btw there is more chatter here than on the mets and cowboys forums i visit which are known to each have a much larger fanbase than the nets so its really great to see, gj guys :clap:


Welcome!


----------



## Real

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



easyboss said:


> 1. Redondo Beach-LA, CA
> 2. Richard Jefferson
> 3. N/A
> 4. Haven't gone to any yet, but I think I will next season.
> 5. Detroit, Lakers. sometimes spurs, mavs.
> 6. pole vaulters unite! huge on tennis. golf is alright, sergio garcia is cool, but I admit it's usually not the most fun to watch. I like most sports.
> 7. My name's sharon. I was born in LA, but I pretty much grew up in NJ- lived there for six years, then I moved back to cali.
> 8. I stumbled upon netsdaily


LA = The place to be. 

Welcome to the board Sharon.


----------



## Real

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Rathi187 said:


> Heyhey Been Prowling for a while but with new need to register you finally got me to come on lol :biggrin:
> 
> 1) New York City
> 2) Jason Kidd (not always flashy but nets = crap without)
> 3) Jason's my fave all time but i miss the non-insane Jason Williams and Kerry Kittles in his first two years
> 4) Would love to but hard to (work odd hours, phd student [$], its in middle of nowhere
> 
> 5) Used to be a bulls fan when i was young cause of MJ, and so always hated knicks so you know I'm LOVING their situation and what happened to their 1st pick :angel:
> 6) Been a mets fan since i was young, and a cowboys fan as well (even through the drug bonanza and campo years). Go to mets games every year i love going to the ballpark and if you refrain from eating there an upperdeck seat is a great bargain
> 7) This is a great forum btw very well put together and amazed at # of nets fans on here tbh considering the dearth of such fans on other sites
> 
> 8) I originally in desperation to read about nets i would go to nj.com. Site was a joke to say the least apart from the format which was horrible the posters would just disintegrate into mindless chatter and namecalling. Got worse as time went on. At one point someone asked for other nets forum sites, and bb.net was listed i went to it and never looked back. Btw there is more chatter here than on the mets and cowboys forums i visit which are known to each have a much larger fanbase than the nets so its really great to see, gj guys :clap:


Ph.d student? Wow must suck balancing work with school. 

But welcome to the board!


----------



## GMJigga

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- *New Jersey*
2. Favorite Current Net- *Vince Carter*
3. Favorite Former Net- *Kenyon Martin*
4. Do you go to games, and how many?-* about 5,6 a season*

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?* nope, except for right now. go mavs!*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Dallas Cowboys, New Zealand All blacks (rugby)*
7. Anything else you care to share? *any trade to bring back kenyon is NOT WORTH IT*

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?* google* :laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



GMJigga said:


> 1. Location- *New Jersey*
> 2. Favorite Current Net- *Vince Carter*
> 3. Favorite Former Net- *Kenyon Martin*
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?-* about 5,6 a season*
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?* nope, except for right now. go mavs!*
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Dallas Cowboys, New Zealand All blacks (rugby)*
> 7. Anything else you care to share? *any trade to bring back kenyon is NOT WORTH IT*
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?* google* :laugh:


 welcome to the boards!


----------



## signinhelp3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- Poland
2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net- Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many?- never been to any

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? i like the Clippers lately 
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Legia Warszawa (soccer, Poland)
7. Anything else you care to share? used to live on Long Island and been a Nets fan since Kidd was traded to New Jersey. really nice board you've got here 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? google


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



signinhelp3 said:


> 1. Location- Poland
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?- never been to any
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? i like the Clippers lately
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Legia Warszawa (soccer, Poland)
> 7. Anything else you care to share? used to live on Long Island and been a Nets fan since Kidd was traded to New Jersey. really nice board you've got here
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? google


 welcome to the boards


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



GMJigga said:


> 1. Location- *New Jersey*
> 2. Favorite Current Net- *Vince Carter*
> 3. Favorite Former Net- *Kenyon Martin*
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?-* about 5,6 a season*
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?* nope, except for right now. go mavs!*
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Dallas Cowboys, New Zealand All blacks (rugby)*
> 7. Anything else you care to share? *any trade to bring back kenyon is NOT WORTH IT*
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?* google* :laugh:


Welcome to BBB!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



signinhelp3 said:


> 1. Location- Poland
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?- never been to any
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? i like the Clippers lately
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Legia Warszawa (soccer, Poland)
> 7. Anything else you care to share? used to live on Long Island and been a Nets fan since Kidd was traded to New Jersey. really nice board you've got here
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? google


Welcome


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



GMJigga said:


> 1. Location- *New Jersey*
> 2. Favorite Current Net- *Vince Carter*
> 3. Favorite Former Net- *Kenyon Martin*
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?-* about 5,6 a season*
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?* nope, except for right now. go mavs!*
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Dallas Cowboys, New Zealand All blacks (rugby)*
> 7. Anything else you care to share? *any trade to bring back kenyon is NOT WORTH IT*
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?* google* :laugh:


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here GMJigga.

Big Jay Z fan too?

-Petey


----------



## GMJigga

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here GMJigga.
> 
> Big Jay Z fan too?
> 
> -Petey



thanks a lot guys glad to be here. 

Grand Master Flash + the Jigga Man % not enough space to fit that = GMJigga


----------



## AL_nets

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location, Live in Qatar but born and raised in Princeton
2. Favorite current Net, Richard Jefferson
3. Favorite Former Net, without a shadow of doubt the late Drazen Petrovic 
4. Do you go to games, and how many? I used to now its kind of hard.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? none only nets.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Soccer, Liverpool fan
7. Anything else you care to share? I know the international scouts for NJ, and I work in Sports so I do get my hands on international scouting reports, I can't share them, but willing to give you an idea from time to time.
8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
am a mod on another site, for the Nets.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



AL_nets said:


> 1. Location, Live in Qatar but born and raised in Princeton
> 2. Favorite current Net, Richard Jefferson
> 3. Favorite Former Net, without a shadow of doubt the late Drazen Petrovic
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? I used to now its kind of hard.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? none only nets.
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Soccer, Liverpool fan
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I know the international scouts for NJ, and I work in Sports so I do get my hands on international scouting reports, I can't share them, but willing to give you an idea from time to time.
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> am a mod on another site, for the Nets.


Welcome to BBB.net AL_nets, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



AL_nets said:


> 1. Location, Live in Qatar but born and raised in Princeton
> 2. Favorite current Net, Richard Jefferson
> 3. Favorite Former Net, without a shadow of doubt the late Drazen Petrovic
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? I used to now its kind of hard.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? none only nets.
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Soccer, Liverpool fan
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I know the international scouts for NJ, and I work in Sports so I do get my hands on international scouting reports, I can't share them, but willing to give you an idea from time to time.
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> am a mod on another site, for the Nets.


 welcome to the boards. Thats pretty cool that you know the scouts. Any insider info you can share is great


----------



## razel231

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Chilltown JC
2. Jason Kidd
3. Drazen Petrovic
4. A 2-3 games a season
5. I root for the Knicks to lose
6. Mets, Giants (football), Devils
7. While management has had a down year insofar as their personnel additions we can't forget that this is the same core management that brought us the likes of Kidd,Carter, Jefferson, and Krstic. 
8. NJ.com Nets forum refugee


----------



## AL_nets

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> welcome to the boards. Thats pretty cool that you know the scouts. Any insider info you can share is great


 I can't share too much but I can tell you a few things, would you like me to post a thread about international possibilities this year, and what the situation with Christian Drejer and Mile Ilic looks like. I can start a new thread if you guys want me too.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



AL_nets said:


> I can't share too much but I can tell you a few things, would you like me to post a thread about international possibilities this year, and what the situation with Christian Drejer and Mile Ilic looks like. I can start a new thread if you guys want me too.


Sure go right ahead

Welcom to BBB by the way


----------



## Nesquik

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location-Miami
2. Favorite Current Net-Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net-Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many?
No
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Warriors,Knicks,Lakers,Rockets
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?Football- Jets and Cardinals
7. Anything else you care to share?Hopefully we can get K-mart back

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?Google


----------



## GM3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Nesquik said:


> 1. Location-Miami
> 2. Favorite Current Net-Vince Carter
> 3. Favorite Former Net-Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> No
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Warriors,Knicks,Lakers,Rockets
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?Football- Jets and Cardinals
> 7. Anything else you care to share?Hopefully we can get K-mart back
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?Google


Welcome!


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Nesquik said:


> 1. Location-Miami
> 2. Favorite Current Net-Vince Carter
> 3. Favorite Former Net-Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> No
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Warriors,Knicks,Lakers,Rockets
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?Football- Jets and Cardinals
> 7. Anything else you care to share?Hopefully we can get K-mart back
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?Google


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here.

Another poster named Alex15... I think is from the same area.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Nesquik said:


> 1. Location-Miami
> 2. Favorite Current Net-Vince Carter
> 3. Favorite Former Net-Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> No
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Warriors,Knicks,Lakers,Rockets
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?Football- Jets and Cardinals
> 7. Anything else you care to share?Hopefully we can get K-mart back
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?Google


Welcome to BBB!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Well since I never filled this out:

1. Location- Wall, New Jersey
2. Favorite Current Net- RJ, Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net- Kenyon, Todd MacCulloch, Kittles
4. Do you go to games, and how many?every now and then, but I want to go to more now that I can afford it.
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? I like the sixers and the sonics kind of, but don't really watch either
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Football, getting more into Baseball. Giants (football), Mets, Red Sox
7. Anything else you care to share? Its not called cabbage night
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? some random search on google I think


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Well since I never filled this out:
> 
> 1. Location- Wall, New Jersey
> 2. Favorite Current Net- RJ, Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Kenyon, Todd MacCulloch, Kittles
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?every now and then, but I want to go to more now that I can afford it.
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? I like the sixers and the sonics kind of, but don't really watch either
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Football, getting more into Baseball. Giants (football), Mets, Red Sox
> 7. Anything else you care to share? *Its not called cabbage night*
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? some random search on google I think


:biggrin:


----------



## windjammer23

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - New York City
2. Favorite Current Net - Richard Jefferson
3. Favorite Former Net - Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many? - As many as possible

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - anyone playing Detroit
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? - NY Giants, Yankees
7. Anything else you care to share? Maybe as I get to know you better.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - NetsDaily


Great Nets board! Glad I found it. :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



windjammer23 said:


> 1. Location - New York City
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Richard Jefferson
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? - As many as possible
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - anyone playing Detroit
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? - NY Giants, Yankees
> 7. Anything else you care to share? Maybe as I get to know you better.
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - NetsDaily
> 
> 
> Great Nets board! Glad I found it. :clap:


Welcome abord!


----------



## jedvc15

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

-east rutherford
-vince carter 
-kenyon martin
-once a week
-toronto
-new york yankees
-all that i know about the nets...everything
-nets daily

thanks man


----------



## jedvc15

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

-east rutherford
-vince carter 
-kenyon martin
-once a week
-toronto
-new york yankees
-all that i know about the nets...everything
-nets daily

thanks man


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



jedvc15 said:


> -east rutherford
> -vince carter
> -kenyon martin
> -once a week
> -toronto
> -new york yankees
> -all that i know about the nets...everything
> -nets daily
> 
> thanks man


Welcome to BBB I'm sure your goin to like it here


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



jedvc15 said:


> -east rutherford
> -vince carter
> -kenyon martin
> -once a week
> -toronto
> -new york yankees
> -all that i know about the nets...everything
> -nets daily
> 
> thanks man


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you're going to love it here jedvc15!

-Petey


----------



## FSH

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location Syracuse,NY

2. Favorite Current Net Richard Jefferson/Nenad Kristic

3. Favorite Former Net Sherman Douglas/Derrick Coleman/Jayson Williams

4. Do you go to games, and how many? I have been to 2 Nets game but none lately

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Clippers

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Yankees/Eagles/Syracuse Orange/USC Trojans

7. Anything else you care to share? I have been on BBB.net for 4 years and it been awhile since i posted on any Teams boards..Used to be a clippers mod but i stop visting the boards and havent posted there for awhile even thou i follow the team...I have followed the Nets for over 6-7 years now but never really talked Nets basketball and would like to start to now because i have fell in love with the team over the last couple of years

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I have been trolling the nets board for awhile now :biggrin:


----------



## HB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to the board, jedvc15 and Four_Season_Hustler


----------



## Real

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Four_Season_Hustler said:


> 1. Location Syracuse,NY
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net Richard Jefferson/Nenad Kristic
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net Sherman Douglas/Derrick Coleman/Jayson Williams
> 
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? I have been to 2 Nets game but none lately
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Clippers
> 
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Yankees/Eagles/Syracuse Orange/USC Trojans
> 
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I have been on BBB.net for 4 years and it been awhile since i posted on any Teams boards..Used to be a clippers mod but i stop visting the boards and havent posted there for awhile even thou i follow the team...I have followed the Nets for over 6-7 years now but never really talked Nets basketball and would like to start to now because i have fell in love with the team over the last couple of years
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I have been trolling the nets board for awhile now :biggrin:


Hope to see you posting here more often man.


----------



## ravor44

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

REP! for NEW NETS POSTERS...


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

My name is SeaNet, I like long walks on the beach w/ my dog and romantic nights by the fire (not w/ my dog).


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

this is a great thread for spreading some rep.

I just repped everybody in the last couple pages.


----------



## logik15

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location- New York City

Favorite Current Net- Vince Carter

Favorite Former Net- Kenyon Martin

Do you go to games, and how many- 2-3 Nets games 1-2 Knicks

Other teams in the NBA you root for- ONLY NETS

Other sports you enjoy and teams you root for- MLB - Yankees

Anything else you care to share- I have 3 pairs of vince carter bball snakers and his authentic jersey =P anyone know where to get his arm band? =)

How did you find the Nets forum here- Search engine


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



logik15 said:


> Location- New York City
> 
> Favorite Current Net- Vince Carter
> 
> Favorite Former Net- Kenyon Martin
> 
> Do you go to games, and how many- 2-3 Nets games 1-2 Knicks
> 
> Other teams in the NBA you root for- ONLY NETS
> 
> Other sports you enjoy and teams you root for- MLB - Yankees
> 
> Anything else you care to share- I have 3 pairs of vince carter bball snakers and his authentic jersey =P anyone know where to get his arm band? =)
> 
> How did you find the Nets forum here- Search engine


 welcome to the boards!


----------



## vcfor3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Hi, my favorite team is da Netz from JerZ. I love VC, i try to copy exactly the way he shoots, although now it seems to affect my shot percentage horribly. I wish VC could dunk with the authority of my other fav player, K-Mart, like he wanted to rip the rim off, dunno why he doesnt do that. Oh yeh, n JKidd kicks ***.


----------



## vcfor3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



SeaNet said:


> My name is SeaNet, I like long walks on the beach w/ my dog and romantic nights by the fire (not w/ my dog).


lol!


----------



## jfroyam888

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - Alpine, New Jersey
2. Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net - Dr. J.
4. Do you go to games, and how many? Once every two/three months. (2-3 per season)
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - Lakers! (don't know why)
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Baseball (Yankees), 
7. Anything else you care to share? 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? i found this site off of google.com


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



jfroyam888 said:


> 1. Location - Alpine, New Jersey
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Dr. J.
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? Once every two/three months. (2-3 per season)
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - Lakers! (don't know why)
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Baseball (Yankees),
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? i found this site off of google.com


Alpine?

I grew up in Tenafly. You live near where Marbury used to? Or PDiddy?

Going to Tenafly High?

-Petey


----------



## kissmynenads

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location --- Long Island

2. Favorite Current Net --- Richard Jefferson

3. Favorite Former Net --- Kenyon Martin 

4. Do you go to games, and how many?--- 10 a year 

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? --- none

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?--- tampa bay bucs , st louis cardinals


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



kissmynenads said:


> 1. Location --- Long Island
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net --- Richard Jefferson
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net --- Kenyon Martin
> 
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?--- 10 a year
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? --- none
> 
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?--- tampa bay bucs , st louis cardinals


funny name.


----------



## ravor44

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to NEW POSTERS! :cheers:


----------



## Nets0416

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

I don't think I ever filled this out. And if I did, well, here it goes again!

1. Location --- Paterson, NJ

2. Favorite NBA Team(s)--- NJ Nets/LA Lakers

3. Other Favorite Sports team(s). MLB: NY Mets. NFL: Philly Eagles/NY Giants. NHL: NJ Devils

4. How did you find this site? Off Wikipedia. Just typed in "New Jersey Nets" one day, and then found Netsdaily.com on the external links section. Then I found basketballboards.net. Cool huh!?


----------



## themiddle91489

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location --- Northern NJ

2. Favorite Current Net --- Vince Carter

3. Favorite Former Net --- Kenyon Martin

4. Do you go to games, and how many?--- Every promotional game

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? --- none

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?--- New York Mets, New Jersey Devils


----------



## GM3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



themiddle91489 said:


> 1. Location --- Northern NJ
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net --- Vince Carter
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net --- Kenyon Martin
> 
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?--- Every promotional game
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? --- none
> 
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?--- New York Mets, New Jersey Devils


Welcome!


----------



## themiddle91489

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Thank you.

I havent followed the Nets in some time (I was a big fan about 4 years ago right before we got good) but i havent followed in some time. Can anyone possibly PM me saying what our situation is this summer? I know we have the 22 and 23 picks, and we have the need for a big man, but is there anything else?


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



> Thank you.
> 
> I havent followed the Nets in some time (I was a big fan about 4 years ago right before we got good) but i havent followed in some time. Can anyone possibly PM me saying what our situation is this summer? I know we have the 22 and 23 picks, and we have the need for a big man, but is there anything else?


Welcome, doggy! :cheers:

(And I see you're a Mets fan. Go check out the Mets forum when you get a chance. :biggrin


----------



## ABANetsFan

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location = Jacksonville, FL
> 2. Favorite Current Net = Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net = By far, Dr. J. Others include John Williamson, Buck Williams.
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? Not now. I used to go to the RAC and Brendan Byrne. Last game I went to was Nets in Orlando 8 years ago.
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? I don't root for any other team, but I follow all of them.
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Football (Jaguars), Baseball (Mets), Hockey (Devils), NCAA (Notre Dame and Rutgers)
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I'm originally from Middlesex, NJ.
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Netsdaily.com
> 
> -Petey


Good luck in the draft tonight, Rod and Ed!!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



ABANetsFan said:


> Good luck in the draft tonight, Rod and Ed!!


Welcome!


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



ABANetsFan said:


> Good luck in the draft tonight, Rod and Ed!!


Welcome to the board champ, sure you'll love it here!

-Petey


----------



## Vincesanity91

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Jersey City, NJ (Hudson County)
2. Favorite Current Net: Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net: Dr. J
4. Do you go to games, and how many? I've only attened 2 net games in my life. 

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?Probably the Bobcats, because many of my favorite college stars play there and Michael Jordan is owning the team.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?Yankees, Rangers, Jets
7. Anything else you care to share?Bring it! Nets for finals in 07!

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?I forgot


----------



## chingd15

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Bloomfield, NJ/New York, New York
2. Favorite Current Net: JKIDD!
3. Favorite Former Net: K-Mart
4. Do you go to games, and how many? around 5, maybe more as I get older though, only in college right now. 

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? nobody.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? football, J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS. 
7. Anything else you care to share?

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? My friend Rory.


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



chingd15 said:


> 1. Location: Bloomfield, NJ/New York, New York
> 2. Favorite Current Net: JKIDD!
> 3. Favorite Former Net: K-Mart
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? around 5, maybe more as I get older though, only in college right now.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? nobody.
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? football, J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS.
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? My friend Rory.


 Welcome to BBB.net, doggy! :cheers:


----------



## Argazzo

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

SPAMMER!


----------



## Larry121283

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location
Miami, FL from Sussex Co., NJ

2. Favorite Current Net
*tie* Jason Kidd and Richard Jefferson 

3. Favorite Former Net
Drazen Petrovic

4. Do you go to games, and how many?
When I lived in NJ, 5-7 games a year...now that I am in Florida, I try to catch the Heat, Net games.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? 
Any team with Shaq on it. I've been a huge Shaq fan since I was a kid. I'm starting to get the same affection for LeBron James.

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? 
Jacksonville Jaguars
New York Mets
Florida Panthers
Miami Hurricanes
Bowling Green Falcons

7. Anything else you care to share?
Not really 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
Found out about BBB from a poster at MaddenMania.com, that led me here (I see a few familiar faces), and I hope to post here more often.


----------



## pegasuscatch22

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1.... Beltsville, Md. (moved from Warren-Berkeley Heights,NJ..1988)'

2.... Core Four + Jason Collins, Coaching Staff, R.Thorn & Ed S., and the Marvoulus announcing team. 

3.... Bob Elliot, Darwin Cook, Mookie Blaylock, Super John, anyone else who gave it their all on floor.

4.... Two a year recently. Preseason games and open preseason practices used to be my favorite. 

5.... Cavs--Joe Tate-Miricle in Richfield-1100AM. Wiz--Live close by plus Eddie Jordan,Gilbert Arenas,
and Caron Butler. Orlando--Pat Williams, Grant Hill, and someone is doing their homework. 

6.... DCI.org...check it out Labor Day weekend on ESPN2. Marching while playing music is athletic.

7.... Stopped following Baseball in 1982 after another Yankee trade of farm talent for Toronto stiff. 
Baseball position players make to much for what they do. Pitching is 80 percent of game. 

8.... JoeNetsFan.com..posted for him years ago when he was more active. 
netsdaily.com is a great resource for us fans. Thank-you.


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to BBB.net you guys! :cheers:


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



pegasuscatch22 said:


> 1.... Beltsville, Md. (moved from Warren-Berkeley Heights,NJ..1988)'
> 
> 2.... Core Four + Jason Collins, Coaching Staff, R.Thorn & Ed S., and the Marvoulus announcing team.
> 
> 3.... Bob Elliot, Darwin Cook, Mookie Blaylock, Super John, anyone else who gave it their all on floor.
> 
> 4.... Two a year recently. Preseason games and open preseason practices used to be my favorite.
> 
> 5.... Cavs--Joe Tate-Miricle in Richfield-1100AM. Wiz--Live close by plus Eddie Jordan,Gilbert Arenas,
> and Gilbert Arenas. Orlando--Pat Williams, Grant Hill, and someone is doing their homework.
> 
> 6.... DCI.org...check it out Labor Day weekend on ESPN2. Marching and playing music is tough.
> 
> 7.... Stopped following Baseball in 1982 after another Yankee trade of farm talent for Toronto stiff.
> Baseball position players make to much for what they do. Pitching is 80 percent of game.
> 
> 8.... JoeNetsFan.com..posted for him years ago when he was more active.
> netsdaily.com is a great resource for us fans. Thank-you.


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here!

-Petey


----------



## dunbladekilla

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location
Denver, CO moved from Plainfield, NJ

2. Favorite Current Net
Nenad Krstic 

3. Favorite Former Net
Kenyon Martin & Brian Scalabrine

4. Do you go to games, and how many?
When I lived in NJ, about 10 games a year

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? 
Sacramento (big Ron Artest fan), Dallas

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? 
Boxing, Mixed Martial Arts, Baseball, Soccer, Tennis and some Football
Go Yankees!

7. Anything else you care to share?
I miss the Nets teams that made it to the finals. Vince Carter is the most frustrating player in the NBA to watch. So much talent... most of it wasted. 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
Netsdaily.com


----------



## BrooklynNets81

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location -*Edison, NJ*
2. Favorite Current Net -*J Kidd*
3. Favorite Former Net -*Drazen P* 
4. Do you go to games, and how many? -*1-2/year*

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? -*nada*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? -*nothing notworthy*
7. Anything else you care to share? -*25yo male, I work at Robert Wood Johnson Hosp in central NJ*.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? -*Serendipity. Was looking for info on this years draft and stumbled across Netsdaily*


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



BrooklynNets81 said:


> 1. Location -*Edison, NJ*
> 2. Favorite Current Net -*J Kidd*
> 3. Favorite Former Net -*Drazen P*
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? -*1-2/year*
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? -*nada*
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? -*nothing notworthy*
> 7. Anything else you care to share? -*25yo male, I work at Robert Wood Johnson Hosp in central NJ*.
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? -*Serendipity. Was looking for info on this years draft and stumbled across Netsdaily*


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here man!

-Petey


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location-Utah
2. Favorite Current Net-Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net-Jason williams
4. Do you go to games, and how many?Not nets games. Go to jazz games maybe twice a year.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?Jazz, Pistons, Suns, Wolves
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?Football. Titans, Falcons
7. Anything else you care to share? I have a draft class for NBA 2k6 that includes all rookies that arent playing playing overseas. If anyone wants it then I can send them the link.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Not really sure


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> 1. Location-Utah
> 2. Favorite Current Net-Vince Carter
> 3. Favorite Former Net-Jason williams
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?Not nets games. Go to jazz games maybe twice a year.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?Jazz, Pistons, Suns, Wolves
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?Football. Titans, Falcons
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I have a draft class for NBA 2k6 that includes all rookies that arent playing playing overseas. If anyone wants it then I can send them the link.
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Not really sure


 yea, another Titans fan! :banana:


----------



## NJBallas51524

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location-New Jersey
2. Favorite Current Net-Richard Jefferson
3. Favorite Former Net-Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many?-yea ive been to 3 of them
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?-T'Wolves
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?-THE METS YEAH!!!
7. Anything else you care to share?
8. How did you find the Nets forum here?-Im a new member


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

well, I should probably do this now

1. Location-Western Mass

2. Favorite Current Net-Nenad Krstic

3. Favorite Former Net-Jason Kidd :angel: 

4. Do you go to games, and how many?-I've gone to one

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?-sorta the Nuggs

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?-Baseball-Braves/Blue Jays 
Football-Packers

7. Anything else you care to share?-most definitely

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?-I don't remember


----------



## ravor44

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

REPPED! for NEW POSTERS!


----------



## Philswib

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Hi everyone, my name is Phil and I just joined..

1. Secaucus, NJ for the Summer then back to The College of New Jersey in Ewing in August.

2. Very tough call, I'd callit close between the Captain, RJ and Nenad.

3. Loved Keith Van Horn when he was here, even wore the goofy high socks in 8th grade basketball because of him.

4. Used to have season tickets, but being away at school I've only made it to around 2-3 the last couple of years in the regular season. Haven't missed many playoff games though.

5. I don't really root for any other teams, more like some specific players.

6. Huge New York Giants and New York Mets fan.

7. I'd take the Nets over either of them.

8. I saw the NetsDaily link on Dave D'Allesandro's blog while scouring the web for Nets news


----------



## GM3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Philswib said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Phil and I just joined..
> 
> 1. Secaucus, NJ for the Summer then back to The College of New Jersey in Ewing in August.
> 
> 2. Very tough call, I'd callit close between the Captain, RJ and Nenad.
> 
> 3. Loved Keith Van Horn when he was here, even wore the goofy high socks in 8th grade basketball because of him.
> 
> 4. Used to have season tickets, but being away at school I've only made it to around 2-3 the last couple of years in the regular season. Haven't missed many playoff games though.
> 
> 5. I don't really root for any other teams, more like some specific players.
> 
> 6. Huge New York Giants and New York Mets fan.
> 
> 7. I'd take the Nets over either of them.
> 
> 8. I saw the NetsDaily link on Dave D'Allesandro's blog while scouring the web for Nets news


Welcome :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Philswib said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Phil and I just joined..
> 
> 1. Secaucus, NJ for the Summer then back to The College of New Jersey in Ewing in August.
> 
> 2. Very tough call, I'd callit close between the Captain, RJ and Nenad.
> 
> 3. Loved Keith Van Horn when he was here, even wore the goofy high socks in 8th grade basketball because of him.
> 
> 4. Used to have season tickets, but being away at school I've only made it to around 2-3 the last couple of years in the regular season. Haven't missed many playoff games though.
> 
> 5. I don't really root for any other teams, more like some specific players.
> 
> 6. Huge New York Giants and New York Mets fan.
> 
> 7. I'd take the Nets over either of them.
> 
> 8. I saw the NetsDaily link on Dave D'Allesandro's blog while scouring the web for Nets news


 Welcome to the boards! 

I graduted from TCNJ in 2005. Are you living on campus?


----------



## Philswib

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Welcome to the boards!
> 
> I graduted from TCNJ in 2005. Are you living on campus?


Lived on the last two years, Travers then Nors, but I'm living off this year in a house with some friends, which should be insane..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Philswib said:


> Lived on the last two years, Travers then Nors, but I'm living off this year in a house with some friends, which should be insane..


 Nice. I haven't been out there in a while, did they ever finish those new apartments (kind of by the student center)?


----------



## Philswib

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Haha no, they really never even started them again. There were a bunch of problems with the contractor I think, but they're supposed to finally get going on them this year I think.

But with the budget being slashed to peices, who knows..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Philswib said:


> Haha no, they really never even started them again. There were a bunch of problems with the contractor I think, but they're supposed to finally get going on them this year I think.
> 
> But with the budget being slashed to peices, who knows..


 I was supposed to live in there senior year. I had a pretty high choice, so it was between there or townhouses...so we went there. I was so pissed when I got that letter in the summer saying that they weren't opening.

They ended up giving my roomate and I a room in cromwell, which sucked, but we got a free meal plan and a discount on housing, so I coulnd't complain too much.


----------



## TheMann

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Hello All,

1. Location *Bloomfield, NJ / Budd Lake, NJ*
2. Favorite Current Net *Vince Carter*
3. Favorite Former Net *Kenyon Martin*
4. Do you go to games, and how many? *Unfortunately my work schedule never permitted it before, maybe this year though*
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? *Anyone playing AGAINST the Lakers or Knicks*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *None, Bball is the only sport for me*
7. Anything else you care to share? *A.I. is the man*

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *Netsdaily*


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to the board TheMann! I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## BG7

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Look at my IP and find out for yourself.
2. Favorite Current Net: The one on my basketball hoop outside.
3. Favorite Former Net: The one from the 2004 NCAA Championship Game
4. Do you go to games, and how many?: No, too many creeps at Nets games.
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for: Bulls
6. Other sports you enjoy: Baseball, Volleyball, Football.
7. Anything else you care to share: Shakira is the greatest !!!<3!!!<3!!!<3!!!
8. How did you find the Nets forum here: Some of the Nets faithful absolutely begged me to come over here to improve the quality of the board.


----------



## Funandgames

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: all over New Jersey
2. Favorite Current Net: probably Kidd but I don't really have one
3. Favorite Former Net: again, I don't do favorites 
4. Do you go to games, and how many? I just recently started going to games. I probably saw about 10 last season.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? The only other team I root for is the Spurs.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? I enjoy tennis, and ocassionaly golf. I prefer basketball because it never stops moving and the ball is bigger.:laugh:
7. Anything else you care to share? I can't really afford to be such a big fan.

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I did a bunch of searches in hopes that there was somewhere to talk about these things. I'm happy I found it.


----------



## Real

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Funandgames said:


> 1. Location: all over New Jersey
> 2. Favorite Current Net: probably Kidd but I don't really have one
> 3. Favorite Former Net: again, I don't do favorites
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? I just recently started going to games. I probably saw about 10 last season.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? The only other team I root for is the Spurs.
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? I enjoy tennis, and ocassionaly golf. I prefer basketball because it never stops moving and the ball is bigger.:laugh:
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I can't really afford to be such a big fan.
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I did a bunch of searches in hopes that there was somewhere to talk about these things. I'm happy I found it.


Welcome!


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Funandgames said:


> 1. Location: all over New Jersey
> 2. Favorite Current Net: probably Kidd but I don't really have one
> 3. Favorite Former Net: again, I don't do favorites
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? I just recently started going to games. I probably saw about 10 last season.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? The only other team I root for is the Spurs.
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? I enjoy tennis, and ocassionaly golf. I prefer basketball because it never stops moving and the ball is bigger.:laugh:
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I can't really afford to be such a big fan.
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I did a bunch of searches in hopes that there was somewhere to talk about these things. I'm happy I found it.


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here!

-Petey


----------



## hawdro

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Honolulu, HI
2. Favorite Current Net: J-Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net: K-Mart
4. Do you go to games, and how many? nope
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Dallas and the Lakers
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? not really
7. Anything else you care to share? I just really hope Kidd getsa title before he retires

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? from the netsdaily website


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to BBB hawdo, I hope you like it here! Hawaii sure sound nice right about now.


----------



## Fray

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Been posting here for a while but just now checking in:

1.Location: Sacramento, CA
2.Favorite Current Net: Kidd/Carter
3.Favorite Former Net: Dr. J
4.Do you go to games, and how many: I go to all the Nets @ Kings games. I'm usually the only person in the arena with a Nets jersey on.
5.Other teams in the NBA you root for? None
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? None
7. Anything else you care to share? Nope
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Netsdaily


----------



## Vincesanity91

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Funandgames said:


> 1. Location: all over New Jersey
> 2. Favorite Current Net: probably Kidd but I don't really have one
> 3. Favorite Former Net: again, I don't do favorites
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? I just recently started going to games. I probably saw about 10 last season.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? The only other team I root for is the Spurs.
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? I enjoy tennis, and ocassionaly golf. I prefer basketball because it never stops moving and the ball is bigger.:laugh:
> 7. Anything else you care to share? I can't really afford to be such a big fan.
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I did a bunch of searches in hopes that there was somewhere to talk about these things. I'm happy I found it.


Welcome to triple b.net


----------



## Omega

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

i know i did the last one but i cant remember if that was this one too. whatever if i did it then ill do it again :biggrin:



1. Location: *Pines/Hollywood FLA*



 2. Favorite Current Net: *Hassan Adams/whole team

*

 3. Favorite Former Net: *Kenyon or the Dr* 

 4. Do you go to games, and how many? *no sadly ive never been to an NBA game. been to baseball hockey soccer and football though.*



 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? *Blazers *and sometimes Grizzlies because of mike miller.



 6. Other sports you enjoy? *Soccer*



 7. Anything else you care to share? *i cant stress how much ive changed since coming here. i think my first post was something along the lines of "im a huge VC fan... the only reason im a net fan is because of vc blah blah blah" but now its the exact opposite. now im a carter fan because hes one of my nets. nets come first for me now and if ~knockonwood~ vince ges traded or leaves or whatever i wouldnt even consider packing my bags. its NJ for life now. championship or **bust.*

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *i think i had just figured out what a forum was and thought itd be pretty cool if there was a net one so i searched and low and behold i found this. glad i did.*


----------



## NewJerseyNet

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - *Hudson County* 
2. Favorite Current Net - *JKidd / Curly * 
3. Favorite Former Net - *Kmart / KK/ Todd / DC* 
4. Do you go to games, and how many? - *Not many, but I did make game 4 against Miami, dissapointing game, and annoying Miami fans chanting something to John Thomas.* 

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - *Phoenix, from an entertainment standpoint, not so much wanting them to win a title though.* 
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? - *N.Y. Giants, Yankees, Devils* 
7. Anything else you care to share? - *Stop giving Vince the ball so freaking much. Make him play within the offense more. sigh.* 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - *Through people posting on another forum about this one being the best Nets community on the Net.*


----------



## netfan4life

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - CT 
2. Favorite Current Net - MWilliams/RJ
3. Favorite Former Net - Doctor J
4. Do you go to games, and how many? - dont have much chance to go, but i try to go once or twice a month
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? - NOK 
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? - Yankees, Titans
7. Anything else you care to share? - Im hoping for a championship this year 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? - through netsdaily


----------



## EastCoastSoapOpera

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - Sweden (studying Abroad)
2. Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd, Jay-Z (is there a cooler organization in any sport?)
3. Favorite Former Net - Rick Barry (love that guy)
4. Do you go to games, and how many? (a few a year when I'm home)

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? -
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Baseball, Soccer - Liverpool, anything but the yankees
7. Anything else you care to share? - don't get me started

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? friends


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



EastCoastSoapOpera said:


> 1. Location - Sweden (studying Abroad)
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd, Jay-Z (is there a cooler organization in any sport?)
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Rick Barry (love that guy)
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? (a few a year when I'm home)
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? -
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Baseball, Soccer - Liverpool, anything but the yankees
> 7. Anything else you care to share? - don't get me started
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? friends


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here champ.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



EastCoastSoapOpera said:


> 1. Location - Sweden (studying Abroad)
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd, Jay-Z (is there a cooler organization in any sport?)
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Rick Barry (love that guy)
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? (a few a year when I'm home)
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? -
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Baseball, Soccer - Liverpool, anything but the yankees
> 7. Anything else you care to share? - don't get me started
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? friends


Welcome!

:cheers:


----------



## Vincesanity91

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



EastCoastSoapOpera said:


> 1. Location - Sweden (studying Abroad)
> 2. Favorite Current Net - Jason Kidd, Jay-Z (is there a cooler organization in any sport?)
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Rick Barry (love that guy)
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? (a few a year when I'm home)
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? -
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Baseball, Soccer - Liverpool, anything but the yankees
> 7. Anything else you care to share? - don't get me started
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? friends


Welcome to BBB :banana:


----------



## njfan5388

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location-Connecticut
Favorite current Net-Jason Kidd
Favorite former Net-Kenyon Martin
How many games-5 a yr includin playoffs
Any other teams-Nope
Other Sports-Jets, Yankees, Rangers, Uconn
Anything else to share-No
Howd you hear about us-Netsdaily


----------



## Omega

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



njfan5388 said:


> Location-Connecticut
> Favorite current Net-Jason Kidd
> Favorite former Net-Kenyon Martin
> How many games-5 a yr includin playoffs
> Any other teams-Nope
> Other Sports-Jets, Yankees, Rangers, Uconn
> Anything else to share-No
> Howd you hear about us-Netsdaily


 welcome! stick around! :cheers:


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



njfan5388 said:


> Location-Connecticut
> Favorite current Net-Jason Kidd
> Favorite former Net-Kenyon Martin
> How many games-5 a yr includin playoffs
> Any other teams-Nope
> Other Sports-Jets, Yankees, Rangers, Uconn
> Anything else to share-No
> Howd you hear about us-Netsdaily


 Welcome to BBB.net! Stay active. :cheers:


----------



## Flying Dutchman

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Howdy y'all --

Kids are gone trick-or-treating. Before you ask, I have Peyton because I couldn't find Eli. I'm hoping Eli will be as good. So, I'm sticking with Peyton. Happy pumpkin day!


----------



## Bushido

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - *Hoboken, New Jersey*
2. Favorite Current Net - *Vince Carter*
3. Favorite Former Net - *Dr. J*
4. Do you go to games, and how many? - *I've been to two...I'll get courtside seats one of these days!*
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? *None other than Nets.*
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Baseball, NY Yankees // NFL, Steelers*
7. Anything else you care to share? *I'm open to almost anything...just pm or ask*
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *From a friend*


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Bushido said:


> 1. Location - *Hoboken, New Jersey*
> 2. Favorite Current Net - *Vince Carter*
> 3. Favorite Former Net - *Dr. J*
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? - *I've been to two...I'll get courtside seats one of these days!*
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? *None other than Nets.*
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Baseball, NY Yankees // NFL, Steelers*
> 7. Anything else you care to share? *I'm open to almost anything...just pm or ask*
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? *From a friend*


Welcome to BBB.net, hope you like it here.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to the board Bushido. You'll enjoy it here.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to the boards all the new people who have joined since the last time I welcomed people!


----------



## Vincesanity91

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to BBB!


----------



## NJ2ATL

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1.* Location:* Atlanta, GA (originally from Trenton, NJ)

2. *Favorite Current Net(s): * VC, Kidd & R.J., gotta love M. Williams too

3. *Favorite Former Net*: my childhood idol, Dr. J

4. *Do you go to games, and how many*? since moving to Atlanta the nets play here max per season is 2 games & I'm always there @ the closest seat possible to the Nets bench

5. *Other teams in the NBA you root for*? NJ NETS is all I love! 

6. *Other sports you enjoy*? football & baseball 
*What other sporting teams do you root for*? NY Giants & NY Yankees

7. *Anything else you care to share*? NO

8. *How did you find the Nets forum here*? Google


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



NJ2ATL said:


> 1.* Location:* Atlanta, GA (originally from Trenton, NJ)
> 
> 2. *Favorite Current Net(s): * VC, Kidd & R.J., gotta love M. Williams too
> 
> 3. *Favorite Former Net*: my childhood idol, Dr. J
> 
> 4. *Do you go to games, and how many*? since moving to Atlanta the nets play here max per season is 2 games & I'm always there @ the closest seat possible to the Nets bench
> 
> 5. *Other teams in the NBA you root for*? NJ NETS is all I love!
> 
> 6. *Other sports you enjoy*? football & baseball
> *What other sporting teams do you root for*? NY Giants & NY Yankees
> 
> 7. *Anything else you care to share*? NO
> 
> 8. *How did you find the Nets forum here*? Google


Welcome aboard! Google sent you to the right place.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to the boards NJ2ATL. Enjoy!


----------



## momdukes

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location - New Jersey
2. Favorite Current Net - JKidd
3. Favorite Former Net - 
4. Do you go to games, and how many? Yes...at least 5 per season
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Rockets
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? None...others are just too boring
7. Anything else you care to share? 
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Nets Daily Blog


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



momdukes said:


> 1. Location - New Jersey
> 2. Favorite Current Net - JKidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net -
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? Yes...at least 5 per season
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Rockets
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? None...others are just too boring
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Nets Daily Blog


 Welcome to the board, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



momdukes said:


> 1. Location - New Jersey
> 2. Favorite Current Net - JKidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net -
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? Yes...at least 5 per season
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Rockets
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? None...others are just too boring
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Nets Daily Blog


Welcome and have fun.


----------



## loveandbasketball

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Whatup fellow Nets fan, looks like we're in for a rocky season..when that 3-headed monster plays together, this is one of the top teams in the East, if not the TOP!

1. Location - CT
2. Favorite Current Net - VC!
3. Favorite Former Net - Kenyon
4. Do you go to games, and how many? 
1-3 per year (in Boston or pre-season here at 1 of our casinos)

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Bulls

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? 
NCAA BBall, NFL, WNBA, Tennis
UCONN HUSKIES, CT Sun, Bears, White Sox, Red Sox

7. Anything else you care to share?
I have a NBA blog I've started at http://loveandbasketball2.blogspot.com 

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
internet search for bball forums


----------



## jarkid

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

i hope everyone is ok here.


----------



## jarkid

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

good job , antoine wright.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



loveandbasketball said:


> Whatup fellow Nets fan, looks like we're in for a rocky season..when that 3-headed monster plays together, this is one of the top teams in the East, if not the TOP!
> 
> 1. Location - CT
> 2. Favorite Current Net - VC!
> 3. Favorite Former Net - Kenyon
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 1-3 per year (in Boston or pre-season here at 1 of our casinos)
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Bulls
> 
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> NCAA BBall, NFL, WNBA, Tennis
> UCONN HUSKIES, CT Sun, Bears, White Sox, Red Sox
> 
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> I have a NBA blog I've started at http://loveandbasketball2.blogspot.com
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> internet search for bball forums


Welcome to BBB.net, hope you like it here.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

oh my god new people


----------



## AJC NYC

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

why am i the only person viewing this thread


----------



## HB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome to all the recent members


----------



## Sospiro

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location BERGEN, NORWAY
2. Favorite Current Net RJ
3. Favorite Former Net KEITH VAN HORN
4. Do you go to games, and how many? NONE

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? UTAH JAZZ
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? NONE
7. Anything else you care to share? Not actually

8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I TYPED IN 'BASKETBALLBOARDS.NET', and got lucky


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Welcome mtrock!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



mtrock said:


> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? I TYPED IN 'BASKETBALLBOARDS.NET', and got lucky


:laugh: Welcome!


----------



## box3876

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- Stroudsburg Pa
2. Favorite Current Net- Vince carter
3. Favorite Former Net- Dr. J
4. Do you go to games, and how many?- about 25-30

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- Nuggets for AI
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?baseball-yankees football-eagles
7. Anything else you care to share?- nope

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- nets daily


----------



## L

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



box3876 said:


> 1. Location- Stroudsburg Pa
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Vince carter
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Dr. J
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?- about 25-30
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- sixers
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?baseball-yankees football-eagles
> 7. Anything else you care to share?- nope
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- nets daily


Welcome!:cheers: :clap2: :yay:


----------



## njfan5388

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location-CT
Favorite current Net-Kidd
Favortite former net-K-mart
How many games-5 a yr
Other teams you root for-Nope
Other sports you enjoy-Football baseball hockey
Anything else to share-No
Howd you find nets forum-Netsdaily


----------



## mynetsforlife

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location Bridgewater, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net, JKidd
3. Favorite Former Net, Dr. J, never got to seem him play, but did he do wonders for the whole organization or what?
4. Do you go to games, and how many?
sometimes, my family isn't into sports (except me) so i really can't go
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Hornets, Bobcats (Adam Morrison)
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Bengals, Eagles, Yankees
7. Anything else you care to share?
D-Wade is the biggest flopper in the league
8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
searched "nets forum" on google so i could vent after a missed call my washington


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

^ Welcome aboard! You picked the right place.


----------



## mynetsforlife

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

thank you


----------



## solidsnake33

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- Gaffney, SC
2. Favorite Current Net- Mikki Moore, Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net- Dr. J
4. Do you go to games, and how many?- Depends on how many times they play the Bobcats away.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- none
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? baseball- braves
7. Anything else you care to share?- I'm from Mikki Moore's home town so i'm basically a Mikki fan :worthy: ... but I've always liked Jason Kidd and VC

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- google search, this is by far the best, and most active Nets forum I've come across.

Enjoy...








[


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



solidsnake33 said:


> 1. Location- Gaffney, SC
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Mikki Moore, Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Dr. J
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?- Depends on how many times they play the Bobcats away.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- none
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? baseball- braves
> 7. Anything else you care to share?- I'm from Mikki Moore's home town so i'm basically a Mikki fan :worthy: ... but I've always liked Jason Kidd and VC
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- google search, this is by far the best, and most active Nets forum I've come across.
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


welcome to the boards!


----------



## Universe

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location? *St. Catharines, Ontario*
Favorite Current Net? *Jason Kidd*
Favorite Former Net? *DR J*
Do you go to games, and how many? *Games in Toronto and some in NJ*
Other teams in the NBA you root for? *Wizards, Warriors*
Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Football - Packers, Hockey - Montreal*
Anything else you care to share? *Nope *
How did you find the Nets forum here? *Netsdaily*


----------



## all_NJ3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- North Jersey
2. Favorite Current Net- Richard Jefferson
3. Favorite Former Net- Kerry Kittles BABY!
4. Do you go to games, and how many?- abive got half season tix. so about 21 games?

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? i hate the knicks. does that count?
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? football NY Jets! good season this year. i also run for my school. im varsity cross country and track
7. Anything else you care to share? lets just crank it up nets fans
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? netsdaily.com


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



all_NJ3 said:


> 1. Location- North Jersey
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Richard Jefferson
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Kerry Kittles BABY!
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?- abive got half season tix. so about 21 games?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? i hate the knicks. does that count?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? football NY Jets! good season this year. i also run for my school. im varsity cross country and track
> 7. Anything else you care to share? lets just crank it up nets fans
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? netsdaily.com


Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Universe said:


> Location? *St. Catharines, Ontario*
> Favorite Current Net? *Jason Kidd*
> Favorite Former Net? *DR J*
> Do you go to games, and how many? *Games in Toronto and some in NJ*
> Other teams in the NBA you root for? *Wizards, Warriors*
> Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? *Football - Packers, Hockey - Montreal*
> Anything else you care to share? *Nope *
> How did you find the Nets forum here? *Netsdaily*


Live in Canada and come down to CAA, you sir are hardcore.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



solidsnake33 said:


> 1. Location- Gaffney, SC
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Mikki Moore, Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Dr. J
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?- Depends on how many times they play the Bobcats away.
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- none
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? baseball- braves
> 7. Anything else you care to share?- I'm from Mikki Moore's home town so i'm basically a Mikki fan :worthy: ... but I've always liked Jason Kidd and VC
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- google search, this is by far the best, and most active Nets forum I've come across.
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Haha, your own work? Impressive, a belated welcome to the board.

-Petey


----------



## chubibo

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Restarting the Roll Call as the last one got pretty full and there was alot of side conversation for newer members to totally read through. Adding a few more questions too.
> 
> 1. Location
> 2. Favorite Current Net
> 3. Favorite Former Net
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?
> 7. Anything else you care to share?
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
> 
> -Petey


1. Philippines
2. Kidd and Carter
3. Harris and A-Train
4. cant go but i can watch 10-15 games all season including the playoffs
5. Nuggets, Warriors, Clippers, Hawks
6. maybe tennis and football. i dont root for teams but i like to watch and learn more about the sport
7. i can ride a bike
8. netsdaily


----------



## #1_Josh_Boone_Fan

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

I guess I should do one of these, Ok here goes.

1. Jersey Shore, Monmouth Conuty Long Branch
2. Boonie and Williams
3. Van Horn
4. Not normally But got front row tickets for a game in April ( Day I will get Josh to sign my Boone Jersey)
5. Bucks
6. Football (Jaguars), Baseball (Brewers), College BB (Conn.) College FB (FSU)
7. Ofiical #1 Boone Fan


----------



## Dpond2k2

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

*1. Location: *Da Dirty Bean aka Boston, MA
*2. Favorite Current Net:* Josh Boone, and Marcus Williams (UCONN Fan)
*3. Favorite Former Net:* Kmart, JWill and Scalabrine
*4. Do you go to games, and how many? *No I don't go to the games, I will in the future when I move to NYC.
*5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?* Celts, Deee-troit, Spurs and Bulls.
*6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?* Futbol- Manchester United, and Football - Patriots and Steelers. College Basketball - Florida Gators! , BC Eagles and UCONN. I like watching all sports though, except for golf and baseball. I like playing all sports though, especially basketball and hockey. 
*7. Anything else you care to share?* Not particularly, ask me if you would like to know more. I am pretty random so that's one thing I can share, I guess.lol.
*8. How did you find the Nets forum here?* Someone suggested I visit it.


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



#1_Josh_Boone_Fan said:


> I guess I should do one of these, Ok here goes.
> 
> 1. Jersey Shore, Monmouth Conuty Long Branch
> 2. Boonie and Williams
> 3. Van Horn
> 4. Not normally But got front row tickets for a game in April ( Day I will get Josh to sign my Boone Jersey)
> 5. Bucks
> 6. Football (Jaguars), Baseball (Brewers), College BB (Conn.) College FB (FSU)
> 7. Ofiical #1 Boone Fan


You live real close to me.


----------



## #1_Josh_Boone_Fan

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Is that a Good thing or a Bad thing?

What Town do you live in?


----------



## all_NJ3

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



chubibo said:


> 1. Philippines
> 2. Kidd and Carter
> 3. Harris and A-Train
> 4. cant go but i can watch 10-15 games all season including the playoffs
> 5. Nuggets, Warriors, Clippers, Hawks
> 6. maybe tennis and football. i dont root for teams but i like to watch and learn more about the sport
> 7. i can ride a bike
> 8. netsdaily



philippines? im filipino, proud haha how is it over there? im from nueva ecija


----------



## TriDoub5

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Location: Keansburg, NJ
Favorite Current Net: Jason Kidd
Favorite Former Net: Kerry Kittles
Games I go to: 1-2 a year
Other sports/teams: Baseball/Chicago Cubs
I found this forum while searching the internet for one.


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



#1_Josh_Boone_Fan said:


> Is that a Good thing or a Bad thing?
> 
> What Town do you live in?


Middletown


----------



## jerkstore

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Red Bank


----------



## trajanderek

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- BROOKLYN!!!! The future home of the NETS

2. Favorite Current Net:- Old Reliable....Jason Kidd

3. Favorite Former Net- The original man with the funk flavor that never waivered....DR. J

4. Do you go to games, and how many? - Yes...CAA sucks....15

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- Grizzlies....shoot me now....hometown loyalty.

6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?- Football and Baseball... Yankees, Titans, Duke (so you know I hope Vince leaves after this year), and Nebraska Cornhuskers!!!

7. Anything else you care to share? Don't let the name fool ya...this chick knows her sports.


8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- google...dumb luck?


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



trajanderek said:


> 1. Location- BROOKLYN!!!! The future home of the NETS
> 
> 2. Favorite Current Net:- Old Reliable....Jason Kidd
> 
> 3. Favorite Former Net- The original man with the funk flavor that never waivered....DR. J
> 
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many? - Yes...CAA sucks....15
> 
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?- Grizzlies....shoot me now....hometown loyalty.
> 
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?- Football and Baseball... Yankees, Titans, Duke (so you know I hope Vince leaves after this year), and Nebraska Cornhuskers!!!
> 
> 7. Anything else you care to share? Don't let the name fool ya...this chick knows her sports.
> 
> 
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here?- google...dumb luck?


Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## trajanderek

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Thanks!!!...I already do.


----------



## jomama_kidd

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- Bridgewater, NJ
2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd
3. Favorite Former Net- Dr. J
4. Do you go to games? Yes. A couple a season.
5. Other NBA teams I root for- None.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?- I love football. GO BENGALS AND EAGLES.
7. Anything else you care to share? Not really.
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Referred.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



jomama_kidd said:


> 1. Location- Bridgewater, NJ
> 2. Favorite Current Net- Jason Kidd
> 3. Favorite Former Net- Dr. J
> 4. Do you go to games? Yes. A couple a season.
> 5. Other NBA teams I root for- None.
> 6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?- I love football. GO BENGALS AND EAGLES.
> 7. Anything else you care to share? Not really.
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? Referred.


Welcome to BBF.com, sure you'll love it here!

-Petey


----------



## Immortal Technique

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. New Jersey
2. Hassan Adams
3. Julius Erving
4. As many as I can in my schedule and budgt.

5. I like Rockets and Hornets.
6. I like football and my fav team is the Baltimore Ravens.
7. I dont like to share and I cant think of anything.

8. Netsdaily


----------



## Vincedunkedonzo7

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

*I'm banned, but keep trying to come back

Ignore my rantings*


----------



## jerkstore

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Send him back to Azkaban. He is Azkabanned.


----------



## Vincesanity91

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Hey, sup guys, I'm back


----------



## jasonkidd5vinsanity15

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- Edison,NJ
2. Favorite Current Net- Can't Decide
3. Favorite Former Net- Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many? Yup, 1-2 games a season 
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Phoenix
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? Football(Colts) 
7. Anything else you care to share? Nets 2007-2008 NBA Champs
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? www.netsdaily.com


----------



## mynetsforlife

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Hiya, and welcome to basketballforum.
It's pretty fun here.


----------



## dirtyjerzz

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Robot roll call:
Gypsy
Cambot
Tom Servo
Croooooow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdAIy2Wd9Fg&mode=related&search=


----------



## 15VC

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location:Fair Lawn,NJ
2. Favorite Current Net:Vince Carter
3. Favorite Former Net: Dr J
4. Do you go to games, and how many?: lots

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for?:no
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?:Yankees,Devils
7. Anything else you care to share?

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?:netsdaily.com


----------



## Area 51

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location- Harlem, NY
2. Favorite Current Net- Sean Williams
3. Favorite Former Net- Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many? 1 or 2 games a year in MSG.
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? None.
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for? New York Giants, New York Yankees
7. Anything else you care to share? Na
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? DienerTime


----------



## GMJigga

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net; sure you'll love it here GMJigga.
> 
> Big Jay Z fan too?
> 
> -Petey



Yup, although if I'm asked to pick between Nas and Jay-Z in that classic rivalry, I'd say that Nas is the better rapper.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



GMJigga said:


> Yup, although if I'm asked to pick between Nas and Jay-Z in that classic rivalry, I'd say that Nas is the better rapper.


:clap: Good Choice


----------



## Finchstatic

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Location: Manila
2. Favorite Current Net:VC, CDR
3. Favorite Former Net: Kerry Kittles and Kenyon Martin
4. Do you go to games, and how many?: once. when we went on vacation in 2007. i watched the nets snapped their 14 game losing streak against the cavs. LOL sorry net fans
5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? raptors. clippers. warriors. wizards. bobcats
6. Other sports you enjoy?billiards.swimming.MMA.Soccer
What other sporting teams do you root for? Air 21, FC barcelona.
7. Anything else you care to share? IM BACK.
8. How did you find the Nets forum here? some forum in the philippines


----------



## chubibo

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Finchstatic said:


> 1. Location: Manila
> 2. Favorite Current Net:VC, CDR
> 3. Favorite Former Net: Kerry Kittles and Kenyon Martin
> 4. Do you go to games, and how many?: once. when we went on vacation in 2007. i watched the nets snapped their 14 game losing streak against the cavs. LOL sorry net fans
> 5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? raptors. clippers. warriors. wizards. bobcats
> 6. Other sports you enjoy?billiards.swimming.MMA.Soccer
> What other sporting teams do you root for? Air 21, FC barcelona.
> 7. Anything else you care to share? IM BACK.
> 8. How did you find the Nets forum here? some forum in the philippines


Nice to see a fellow Filipino :cheers: Where do you live in Manila? I live in Laguna but finished my college in Manila.


----------



## Finchstatic

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



chubibo said:


> Nice to see a fellow Filipino :cheers: Where do you live in Manila? I live in Laguna but finished my college in Manila.


:bananallama:

cheers pare. hehe i live in commonwealth. dude my girlfriend lives in laguna. near pacita. omg small world. i go to pacita like twice a week. cause i have to bring my gf back there from her dorm near ust 

i also have friends in san pedro. i suppose you hangout in ATC a lot hehe


----------



## chubibo

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

****!! I live in Pacita haha... Small world indeed


----------



## Kidd

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

1. Hong Kong
2. Devin Harris
3. Derrick Coleman and Kenyon Martin
4. Zero

5. Nope
6. Tennis
7. Nope

8. Friends


----------



## Shanghai_boy

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

Cherk in.


----------



## Excel

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*

I haven't been on this board in forever. Last post in 3/2008. Wow. But I remembered my uname & pw so I'm doing a check in.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: The Newest BBB.net Nets' Forum Roll Call - Everyone Check In!*



Excel said:


> I haven't been on this board in forever. Last post in 3/2008. Wow. But I remembered my uname & pw so I'm doing a check in.


Let this be your first stop: http://www.basketballforum.com/brooklyn-nets/469246-how-would-you-fix-nets.html


----------



## 3_Pointz

last post was in 2012. starter he up agian lol
1. Location: Bronx
2. Favorite Current Net: Brook Lopez
3. Favorite Former Net: Jason Kidd
4. Do you go to games, and how many?
Yeah once every year or two.

5. Other teams in the NBA you root for? Just player I like such as LBJ,KD,Giannis
6. Other sports you enjoy? What other sporting teams do you root for?Yankees and Colts
7. Anything else you care to share?Nope lol

8. How did you find the Nets forum here?
IDK


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Is this forum still alive?
😄


----------

